# Naruto Chapter 694 Discussion Thread



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 25, 2014)

Predict with Honesty, Kindness, and Accuracy



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 25, 2014)

Hokage talk as if this position matters anymore


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Sep 25, 2014)

pretty fucking clear... no fighting next chapter XD
and people said this series or part 2 was gonna end at 700 hahahah
i thought we got sasuke reasons but clearly not

maybe the last panel will have a panel of a chidori and rasengan being formed.
they wont transform straight away. we will just get some fighting in normal forms. just like DBZ XD


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 25, 2014)

I predict kicks, punches, kunai and clones.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)

parallels to the part 1 VotE fight.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I predict kicks, punches, kunai and clones.



kunai? these two? lol


----------



## Hermaeus (Sep 25, 2014)

Flashbacks!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2014)

Even more talk


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 25, 2014)

the battle starts.... talk about this hokage thing and flashback...


----------



## Marsala (Sep 25, 2014)

Okay, crack prediction time. Not necessarily about the next chapter.

Naruto doesn't plan to fight Sasuke. He's going to challenge Sasuke to kill him in cold blood while he stands there and doesn't resist. And Sasuke won't be able to do it. Sasuke will try to attack him and find that all of his attacks miss. He'll finally break down and realize that he can't bring himself to kill Naruto, and then Naruto will help him up with the finger lock thing.


*Spoiler*: _And then_ 



they'll kiss.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 25, 2014)

The Scientist said:


> kunai? these two? lol



I'm sure Kishi will milk this fight for all its worth. So Naruto and Sasuke will both use pretty much everything they have used over the course of the series. Even if they have far stronger moves now  they'll still use them just to fill the pages. So at some point I do expect kunai and shuriken to come out. Worthless as they may be.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 25, 2014)

COREYxYEROC;51813776[B said:
			
		

> ]pretty fucking clear... no fighting next chapter[/B] XD
> and people said this series or part 2 was gonna end at 700 hahahah
> i thought we got sasuke reasons but clearly not
> 
> ...



This. Next chapter will be all about Sasuke idea on what a Hokage is. 
The thing is this fight will still end at 700. Why you may ask? Because Kishis is not going to show any fighting!Any time they fight it be off panel for flashback. So the next 7 chapter or so will be nothing but talking and flashbacks.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2014)

perhaps some fighting but the first part will be about Sasuke's goal.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2014)

Blabla, and probably some FBs...



The Scientist said:


> kunai? these two? lol



It's me or you're back? In any case, nice to see you!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 25, 2014)

I think the chapter will be about Sasuke's meaning of "Hokage"and Naruto's reaction to it and then at the end of the chapter they will be ready to fight.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Sasuke explains what Hokage means with a bunch of flashback panels. No actual fighting happens. I spew rage bile all over my computer from the colossal waste of time.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 25, 2014)

Is Sasuke seriously going to explain what hokage means? We all know it will be bullshit 

I predict flashbacks, then the damn fight would start right at the end of the chapter.

OR

The fight starts in the middle of the chapter.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 25, 2014)

Sasuke's bullshit definition of Hokage. Im already sick of it.

Naruto's bullshit about "my kung-fu is better than yours" and "you are not right!"

And Naruto gets nerfed as hell to make Sasuke looked strong.

Will rate it on 5 of 10.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 25, 2014)

I predict the fight last minimum two volumes like all previous major fights in this war arc.
Next chapter will be more talk.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I'm sure Kishi will milk this fight for all its worth. So Naruto and Sasuke will both use pretty much everything they have used over the course of the series. Even if they have far stronger moves now  they'll still use them just to fill the pages. So at some point I do expect kunai and shuriken to come out. Worthless as they may be.



Ugh, so building from the bottom up to the megazords, eh? I'm also expecting lots of flashbacks. Kishi is going to go all out 



Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> I predict the fight last minimum two volumes like all previous major fights in this war arc.
> Next chapter will be more talk.



Shouldn't he finish the fight till the movie? Would be nice to know how canon that is...


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 25, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Ugh, so building from the bottom up to the megazords, eh? I'm also expecting lots of flashbacks. Kishi is going to go all out



Or the other way around. Down from megazord to the bottom. The megazords won't decide the fight. They never do. In the end it'll come down to something basic like kawarimi or a bunshin feint or some stuff.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Or the other way around. Down from megazord to the bottom. The megazords won't decide the fight. They never do. In the end it'll come down to something basic like kawarimi or a bunshin feint or some stuff.



It's still going to end in a final hand to hand clash like their last match ended.
But this time with a different outcome.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Or the other way around. Down from megazord to the bottom. The megazords won't decide the fight. They never do. In the end it'll come down to something basic like kawarimi or a bunshin feint or some stuff.



I can see something like this going down for the ending phase: Megazord clash (levels the valley) -> they're mostly out of juice -> Rasengan vs Chidori ->seemingly Sasuke wins, but Naruto pulls a trick and wins.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)

Sasuke will be talking about what he means by "Hokage" for most of the chapter and then at the end Naruto will make his case. No fighting at all. At the earliest, we'll see the fight start 2 chapters from now in 695. 

But yeah, definitely not ending in 700 like many predicted.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 25, 2014)

It's still ending at 700. Nothing's changed.


----------



## RBL (Sep 25, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> It's still ending at 700. Nothing's changed.



Going by the schedule of the movie which is set to be released on December 6, it's more than likely that part 2 will end with chapter 702.I suspect though that the fight itself will end with chapter 700 and the other 2 will remain to warp things up.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

i hope for itachi flashbacks and shit. much better than hearing sasuke ramble why being danzu = good


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> i hope for itachi flashbacks and shit. much better than hearing sasuke ramble why being danzu = good



why would you want that 

Itachi made Sasuke this way


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 25, 2014)

Fight fight fight, talk talk, Sasuke gets convinced...

Then suddenly they have to fight all the shinobi alliance because they have become Zetsus by then. Zzzz


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 25, 2014)

After this shit, I want still to see Hamura appear and taking the fun from Nardo and Sauce.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Going by the schedule of the movie which is set to be released on December 6, it's more than likely that part 2 will end with chapter 702.I suspect though that the fight itself will end with chapter 700 and the other 2 will remain to warp things up.



This

The Last makes too much sense to be the epilogue than NOT be the epilogue

Some people misinterpreted Kishi as saying that the manga will end this year; but let's face it - the movie shouldn't be releasing when it is if the manga wasn't going to be finished by then. Kishi probably took a week off to get ahead in the manga so that he's not super rushing the epilogue chapter before the movie


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2014)

*Chapter 694 Prediction*:   The Meaning of Hokage

Naruto opens with some more memorabilia and his beliefs of what a Hokage are, but Sasuke's totally apathetic and gives him the opposite view and the disagreement begins the war.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2014)

Sasuke tells naruto what he thinks a kage which is basically being a dictator  and an image of Sadam  hussein appears behind him for some reason. Sasuke tells him stuff they fight. Rasengan  chidori  clash and naruto forgets he knows stronger version of rasengan and only uses a basic one.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 25, 2014)

if it ends with rasengan vs chidori

for god sake i hope narutu uses some wind element he'd completely own any chidori


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 26, 2014)

vered said:


> Going by the schedule of the movie which is set to be released on December 6, it's more than likely that part 2 will end with chapter 702.I suspect though that the fight itself will end with chapter 700 and the other 2 will remain to warp things up.


Maybe. Or there maybe be a break for couple weeks or the the final and/or penultimate chapter will be double length.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 26, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I think neji is going to revive next chapter.



I think not. I would so like to see, the long term prediction of your failing this time


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 26, 2014)

Talking I guess, but hopefully the fight will begin before the end of the chapter.

Sasuke will probably just run upto Naruto without any fancy jutsu and the whip out something after some close combat stuff.

Or he'll send in a Limbo Clone first thing to do that, while he attacks long range with something fancy.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 26, 2014)

All I want is Hamura.

Hagoromo has been speaking in riddles and puzzles.

He does not explain things properly.

If Hamura will come, Kishi better show his ass next chapter.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 26, 2014)

*I have bad news for you*

Incoming flashbacks of Indra and Ashura.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> All I want is Hamura.
> 
> Hagoromo has been speaking in riddles and puzzles.
> 
> ...



Unless he is connected to the current fight there will be hamura flash back. 

I think we may see the start of the fight, maybe they start with a clash


----------



## Revolution (Sep 26, 2014)

I just want chapter 695 already!

We all know 694 will be chit chat.

It's probably chapter 699 where the statues crumble


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I just want chapter 695 already!
> 
> We all know 694 will be chit chat.
> 
> It's probably chapter 699 where the statues crumble



I just want the 700 AND the movie already!

We all know 694/5/6/7/8/9 will be shit chat (94)/flashbacks (95)/rasengan vs shidori (96)/megazords (97)/Dat jutsu (98)/flashbacks again (99)

And the 700 will be Tnj, what I want to see...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 27, 2014)

Sasuke spends the whole chapter talking about his version of Hokage. Naruto and Sasuke get ready to fight at the end of the chapter.

I wonder if Naruto will gain Yang Kurama midfight and if Sasuke will gain the other Rinnegan. Lhmm


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke spends the whole chapter talking about his version of Hokage. Naruto and Sasuke get ready to fight at the end of the chapter.
> 
> I wonder if Naruto will gain Yang Kurama midfight and if Sasuke will gain the other Rinnegan. Lhmm



Doubt naruto will get yang  kurama  and sasuke another rin'negan  the picture of him for the movie has him just with one.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 28, 2014)

Does someone have Sasuke's facebook? Cause I've got a tip for him:



On topic:

I predict a thursday evening chapter...


----------



## Plague (Sep 28, 2014)

I think the first half will be talking, and the Sage and Kakashi will say some shit about love and Sakura. Then the other half will be the first clash.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 28, 2014)

I doubt we'll skip to anything else now.

It will just focus on Sasuke & Naruto.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 28, 2014)

Sasuke: "NARUUUUUUTOOOOOOOO!!!"
Nardo: "SAAAAAAAAAHSSSKEEEEEEEH!!"

/chapter 694


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 28, 2014)

The sage ditches Kakashi and fly to Naruto and Sasuke with a good dose of popcorn.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2014)

Flashback from part 1.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2014)

Kakashi chatting with Hagoromo for 4 pages.

10 pages of p1 flashback.

And the rest will be just Sasuke and Naruto hyping the fight even more, while standing on Hashi's, Madara's statues and the final page will be them charging at each other.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 28, 2014)

t0xeus said:


> Kakashi chatting with Hagoromo for 4 pages.
> 
> 10 pages of p1 flashback.
> 
> And the rest will be just Sasuke and Naruto hyping the fight even more, while standing on Hashi's, Madara's statues and the final page will be them charging at each other.



Probably this alas, but if it goes this way, it would mean the fight will last longer than 7 chapters imo...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 28, 2014)

More talk
More flashback
The battle starts


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 28, 2014)

10 chapters of NARUTOOOOOOOH and SASUKEEEEEEEH and, of course, flashbacks.


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I doubt we'll skip to anything else now.
> 
> It will just focus on Sasuke & Naruto.



There aren't much ppl left to focus on anyway...

I predict more so6p chat and last panel naruto and sasuke engage fight


----------



## Recal (Sep 28, 2014)

I predict


*Spoiler*: __ 















Lather, rinse, repeat ad nauseam.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2014)

Sasuke launches an explosive offense that Naruto will have some trouble dodging.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 28, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Sasuke launches an explosive offense that *Naruto will have some trouble dodging*.





His the best sensor in the world.... its hard to see him not dodge stuff.


----------



## koshej (Sep 28, 2014)

694: Normal Form fighting.
695: Super Saiyan 1 fighting.
696: Super Saiyan 2 fighting.
697: Super Saiyan 3 fighting.
698: Super Saiyan 4 fighting.
699: Naruto finally goes TnJ. NO MORE fighting. Probably saving the IT victims.
700: Happy Ending no Jutsu. HOPEFULLY, a 50-page Epilogue.


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Sasuke launches an explosive offense that Naruto will have some trouble dodging.



It's going to be Sasuke's Rinnegan swapping tech vs naruto's SM sensing tech for the most part aside of the ultimate Susanoo vs naruto's ultimate form at the end of it.
Kishi will build it as he did with their last battle, each powering up to a new lv to gain the edge against the other but the last scene will still be a rasengan vs Chdori clash.


----------



## Mai♥ (Sep 28, 2014)

I predict, talking, flashbacks, no actual fighting... untill chapter 695 if we are lucky...


----------



## Hexa (Sep 28, 2014)

So VotE, in my opinion, went

Talking, some Naruto/Sasuke flashbacks, and a little sparring
Big Uchiha flashback
Naruto and Sasuke fight it out in base, with some more talking.  Chidori vs Rasengan #1.
Sasuke uses curse seal and gains upper hand
Naruto uses Kyuubi and gains upper hand
Sasuke gains the third-tomoe and gains upper hand
Naruto goes 1-tail and gains the upper hand
Sasuke goes curse seal level 2 and equalizes things
Chidori vs Rasengan #2: things are equal but Sasuke avoids the double KO by wearing his forehead protector

So maybe we're in the first talking phase?  There's nothing really to have a big flashback arc about anymore (except maybe Hamura's fate? I guess we could have an indepth Indra and Ashura flashback).


----------



## mayumi (Sep 28, 2014)

the fight will end with a whole lot of scratches to Sasuke's forehead. It is most definitely will end like that. Considering Madara's arrogant statement to Hashi was no one will catch me from the back and Sasuke's you won't scrath my forehead.


----------



## handsock (Sep 28, 2014)

My thought on how this fight goes...


*Spoiler*: __ 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nFM4wDeXco


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Isn't Naruto still weak to genjutsu? Couldn't Sasuke just... y'know... one shot him with a Rinnegan-powered genjutsu?

Obviously there's no way that would happen, but Kurama is supposed to be his genjutsu defense, right? So without him, theoretically Naruto is still susceptible, no? 

Boy that would be funny.


----------



## RBL (Sep 28, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> i think neji is not going to revive next chapter
> Boy that would be funny.



i don't find anything funny in that.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Sep 28, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Isn't Naruto still weak to genjutsu? Couldn't Sasuke just... y'know... one shot him with a Rinnegan-powered genjutsu?
> 
> Obviously there's no way that would happen, but Kurama is supposed to be his genjutsu defense, right? So without him, theoretically Naruto is still susceptible, no?
> 
> Boy that would be funny.



He still has a bit of every tailed beast in him along with half of Kurama. That'd probably protect him.

Besides, I don't think Sasuke has EVER used Genjutsu. Like, not even once.  Or...maybe once.  Did he use it against Deidara? I think that might have been his only time.  He's always been more focused on more aggressive techniques like Susano'o and manipulating Amaterasu.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 28, 2014)

Trance Kuja said:


> He still has a bit of every tailed beast in him along with half of Kurama. That'd probably protect him.
> 
> Besides, *I don't think Sasuke has EVER used Genjutsu. Like, not even once.*  Or...maybe once.  Did he use it against Deidara? I think that might have been his only time.  He's always been more focused on more aggressive techniques like Susano'o and manipulating Amaterasu.





.....Sasuke seriously just used genjutsu on Sakura last chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2014)

Flashback of something
Clash
Mega  zords
Clash
Bushin feint


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 28, 2014)

If Sasuke used genjutsu on Naruto i feel Naruto will troll him like how Killer bee did with Sasuke Infsct I think the Senjutsu of the six path given Naruto immunity to genjutsu.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 29, 2014)

Genjutsu is a non factor since Kurama can break him out if it and Sasuke doesn't have Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2014)

Flashback and backstory incoming!


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 29, 2014)

Trance Kuja said:


> He still has a bit of every tailed beast in him along with half of Kurama. That'd probably protect him.
> 
> Besides, I don't think Sasuke has EVER used Genjutsu. Like, not even once.  Or...maybe once.  Did he use it against Deidara? I think that might have been his only time.  He's always been more focused on more aggressive techniques like Susano'o and manipulating Amaterasu.



Also during the Danzo, Killer Bee and Itachi fights.

And let's not forget the first:


----------



## vered (Sep 29, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Also during the Danzo, Killer Bee and Itachi fights.
> 
> And let's not forget the first:



Yea and against Deidara. the issue is him not using enough of it . Sasuke should have been a more Genjutsu oriented shinobi in part 2, using Genjutsu to gain advantage, even the smallest against his opponents during all of his battles. I hope we'll see more of it against Naruto, aside of using his swapping ability tactically and other Rinnegan related stuff. I want to see the smart/efficient/tactical  Sasuke back, like the one we've seen against Deidara and Itachi. To achieve that i hope we'll see a smart combination between Deva path/Asura path and the Swapping tech and less of the Susanoo related stuff that make him too dependent and stationery and less of the Sasuke that was speed and smarts oriented. The raw powered jutsus should be left to Naruto as a complete contrast to Sasuke's style.
 I truly hope not to see 2 Gundams fighting each other because that would make this fight a complete disaster.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Sep 29, 2014)

Sasuke has been using Genjutsu in his battles for the better part of "part 2"

used it against Deidera
used it against danzo
used in on Killerbee & people from his village
Hidden cloud dude.

Sasuke has always been using genjutsu in his battles, it's just not his primary thing....

however when he does use it, it is usually very simple and effective


----------



## sakuraboobs (Sep 29, 2014)

I predict more talking and flashbacks.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea and against Deidara. the issue is him not using enough of it . Sasuke should have been a more Genjutsu oriented shinobi in part 2, using Genjutsu to gain advantage,* even the smallest against* his opponents during all of his battles. I hope we'll see more of it against Naruto, aside of using his swapping ability tactically and other Rinnegan related stuff. I want to see the smart/efficient/tactical  Sasuke back, like the one we've seen against Deidara and Itachi. To achieve that i hope we'll see a smart combination between Deva path/Asura path and the Swapping tech and less of the Susanoo related stuff that make him too dependent and stationery and less of the Sasuke that was speed and smarts oriented. The raw powered jutsus should be left to Naruto as a complete contrast to Sasuke's style.
> I truly hope not to see 2 Gundams fighting each other because that would make this fight a complete disaster.


We just going to pretend he didn't do that in his fight against Danzou? 

He's used Genjutsu against Orochimaru, Deidara, Bee, Ci and Danzou. He's made use of Genjutsu in most of his battles.


----------



## kingcools (Sep 29, 2014)

Hexa said:


> So VotE, in my opinion, went
> 
> Talking, some Naruto/Sasuke flashbacks, and a little sparring
> Big Uchiha flashback
> ...



god no more talking please, just straight up brutal exchanges of blows with faces being smashed left and right and naruto stating "what have i done" after he beat sasukes face to a bloody pulp not even sakura could love


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm more than sure that we'll see Indra and Asura in some fashion. They've been referenced enough times now. 

Also Hamura is bound to be shown... I don't see Kishi leaving us hanging with that.
Hopefully his story explains why Kimimaro was so important to Orochimaru; I assume Hamura inherited the Byakugan and Shikotsumyaku.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sasuke literally just stomped all 9 Bijuu and Sakura with a genjutsu. How in the world is anyone arguing he isn't an elite genjutsu user? He's arguably the strongest genjutsu user alive right now, at least that we've seen. 

Early in part 2, Sasuke was able to suppress Kurama's chakra inside Naruto. Or something to that extent. That was never explained and I don't think Kishi is ever going to bring it up again, didn't happen, lalalalala. 

Regardless, chapter's going to be talking. More talking. And maybe a little fighting at the end.


----------



## Yuna (Sep 29, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Sasuke literally just stomped all 9 Bijuu and Sakura with a genjutsu. How in the world is anyone arguing he isn't an elite genjutsu user? He's arguably the strongest genjutsu user alive right now, at least that we've seen.
> 
> Early in part 2, Sasuke was able to suppress Kurama's chakra inside Naruto. Or something to that extent. That was never explained and I don't think Kishi is ever going to bring it up again, didn't happen, lalalalala.
> 
> Regardless, chapter's going to be talking. More talking. And maybe a little fighting at the end.


The Bijuu are spectacularly weak to Sharingan genjutsu. Being able to control them with a Sharingan isn't a spectacular feat. Sakura has never met a Genjutsu she didn't fall for besides Kabuto's Temple of Nirvana.

These feats prove absolutely nothing (they also do not prove that he *isn't* an elite Genjutsu user).

Early in part 2, Sasuke was able to suppress Kurama's Chakra by making contact with its avatar inside of Naruto's mindscape. Kurama was still caged and thus couldn't move outside of its cage. When Sasuke and Naruto entered Kurama's plane, Kurama created an avatar made out of Chakra to face Naruto and Sasuke close-up and personal. Sasuke then suppressed Kurama, somehow, through that avatar. As Kurama is no longer caged and is currently joined by the other 8 Bijuu, plus Naruto's able to enter both planes of Bijuu existence now, Sasuke will not be able to replicate his feat from the 2nd Rescue the Selfish Prick Arc.


----------



## Prak961 (Sep 30, 2014)

In the end, I think Naruto will TNJ Sasuke by asking him to think about the unknown enemy of Kaguya. If Kaguya needed an army to fight against the enemy, what hope will humanity have (without the power of the bijuu) to fight against the enemy? Sasuke will then question Naruto whether he knows who or what Kaguya's enemy was & naruto will say that he was able to sense her thoughts as they sealed her. He doesn't know for sure who or what the enemy looked like but only that it was powerful enough to defeat Kaguya single-handedly! He also repeats Itachi's advice to him after sealing Nagato that wanting to do everything oneself & rejecting one's friends was the path chosen by both Madara & Obito. Sasuke was just repeating the same mistakes.
Sasuke remembers Itachi telling him that he has left it to Naruto to save him & convince him to abandon his quest to destroy Konoha. He also realizes that there are things that he can't control & humankind will benefit if the bijuu were part of any future plans to fight unknown enemies. He also resolves that the Uchiha clan should end with him to prevent Kaguya from ever being revived.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2014)

My prediction

Sasuke will explain his crap... Naruto will answer to the crap

Back to Kakashi and Hagoromo... Kakashi will ask about his Hamura but Hagoromo says he will only tell it if Kakashi shows his face. Kakashi says no, Hagoromo will show him the finger and leave... With this both things will be nevere shown/explained


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2014)

More discussions and yelling


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2014)

Hagoromo tells Kakashi he's the reincarnation of his brother Hamura, who was more wise than skilled, and this is why he's been that much attached to Naruto and Sasuke, who, as Indra's and Ashura's reincarnations, are in a way his relatives.

Then Kakashi ask about Sakura. Hagoromo answers him that, unfortunately, she's Indra's chiwawa's reincarnation, a stupid female dog who used to lovingly and blindly follow Indra whereas this one used to badly ill-treat her...


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 30, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Hagoromo tells Kakashi he's the reincarnation of his brother Hamura, who was more wise than skilled, and this is why he's been that much attached to Naruto and Sasuke, who, as Indra's and Ashura's reincarnations, are in a way his relatives.
> 
> Then Kakashi ask about Sakura. Hagoromo answers him that, unfortunately, she's Indra's chiwawa's reincarnation, a stupid female dog who used to lovingly and blindly follow Indra whereas this one used to badly ill-treat her...



LMFAO!

It's a bit sad, but at this point it wouldn't even surprise me anymore if she was Kaguya's reincarnation.

Well I'm predicting that this battle will FINALLY start. I still think Naruto needs a giant transformation to match up against Sasuke's perfect susano'o, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2014)

This thread lacks Rinnegan. The coming chapter, not so much.


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

fuck da rennigan. fuck dis fight. 

give me orochimaru and itachi


----------



## Deynard (Sep 30, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Predict with Honesty, Kindness, and Accuracy



B-but I prefer to predict until we die...


Topic: 

Battle "starts" and Kishi will show us something from other field maybe Oro? Maybe... I don't know. But chapter won't be about battle.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 30, 2014)

Naruto absorbs the power of everyone's well wishes from within the Mugen tsukiyomi in order to create a Spirit Rasengan that defeats sasuke with the power of friendship.

Also, Sasuke will use Hashirama's chakra/ whatever jutsu he gave him earlier in order to suppress Naruto's sage chakra, thus weakening Naruto.


----------



## handsock (Sep 30, 2014)

Deynard said:


> B-but I prefer to predict until we die...
> 
> 
> Topic:
> ...




This^ Also. It could give the meaning to the Naruto Movie The Last........body that Orochimaru will ever take. Sasuke's. Being connected to the holy tree regenerates his body stealing time I bet. Plus the whole zetsu/hashi dna thingy.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 30, 2014)

i want this fight to playout like ssj2 goku vs ssj2 vegeta


----------



## DarQDawG (Sep 30, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Sasuke literally just stomped all 9 Bijuu and Sakura with a genjutsu. How in the world is anyone arguing he isn't an elite genjutsu user? He's arguably the strongest genjutsu user alive right now, at least that we've seen.
> 
> Early in part 2, Sasuke was able to suppress Kurama's chakra inside Naruto. Or something to that extent. That was never explained and I don't think Kishi is ever going to bring it up again, didn't happen, lalalalala.
> 
> Regardless, chapter's going to be talking. More talking. And maybe a little fighting at the end.


Probably because its not due to skill. It's like saying Naruto was an elite genjutsu user when he had Itachi's crow stuck in his ass. Technically yes, but it has nothing to do with his skill. Sasuke received a series of autohit god mod powerups and now he's strong in genjutsu. Not really all that impressive.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2014)

Now this is the part where Naruto turns into Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Now this is the part where Naruto turns into Hajime no Ippo.



searches for that name....

sees images....

remembers how long that manga is....

........ 


that is a bad idea and you should feel bad


----------



## Sunspear7 (Sep 30, 2014)

I predict a Naruto/Sasuke rendition of "I'm coming Hashirama"/"Come Madara"


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 30, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> I predict a Naruto/Sasuke rendition of "I'm coming Hashirama"/"Come Madara"



Ah yeah, I forgot that they came on each other.


----------



## arokh (Sep 30, 2014)

Addy said:


> fuck da rennigan. fuck dis fight.
> 
> give me orochimaru and itachi



Those fights usually last only 1-2 panels 

Orochimaru needs to master kage bunshin so he can extend the fight for some pages


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 30, 2014)

I predict another talking chapter. Sasuke is going to spend the entirety of chapter explaining whatever is plans is. The last page ends with them jumping at each other.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 30, 2014)

Sasuke better use whatever Hashirama gave him to take away Naruto's Sage jutsu. Which may somehow take away the sage jutsu he got from the Sage, maybe. It would lessen Naruto's advantage and also finally give a point to that part.


----------



## Virgofenix (Sep 30, 2014)

It'd be funny if Naruto and Sasuke both die. With everybody in Mugen Tsukuyomi, it'll be up to Sakura and Kakashi to repopulate the world.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Sasuke better use whatever Hashirama gave him to take away Naruto's Sage jutsu. Which may somehow take away the sage jutsu he got from the Sage, maybe. It would lessen Naruto's advantage and also finally give a point to that part.



i thought that was supposed to work because Madara had Hashirama senjutsu chakra, do you think it can work on all Senjutsu?


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 30, 2014)

No, it wouldn't. On the other hand:


*Spoiler*: __ 










There's still that, if Sasuke can enter a Sage mode of his own. Senninka detecting I?


----------



## John Connor (Oct 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> No, it wouldn't. On the other hand:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


sage mode made part 1 Sasuke turn his Chidori black

the yin seal from Rikudo made Sasuke's Chidori black

Obito's chakra that was given to kakashi made his Chidori black

any version of black Chidori can hurt any character which helps rank part 1 vs part 2. part 1 CS2 Sasuke might be able to land a killing blow better than 8 gated Gai


----------



## Evil (Oct 1, 2014)

My prediction.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 1, 2014)

Itachi returns and cries? Or more Uchiha Massacre flashbacks, like last time at VotE?

And you changed avatars. First time in how long?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2014)

Predict Sasuke will launch an insane offense.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> My prediction.



OMH! WHY! 
not this shit again!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 1, 2014)

Sasuke's revolution is ronery


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]jdug6yHJB40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> My prediction.



So, FB chapter confirmed? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or Sasuke commits suicide?


----------



## John Connor (Oct 1, 2014)

Mariko said:


> So, FB chapter confirmed?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


all Uchiha saw Sasuke as the next king except for Madara. even Obito was looking at Sasuke as the next best thing before the war started


----------



## handsock (Oct 1, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Now this is the part where Naruto turns into Hajime no Ippo.



[youtube]2MoD_WmlSOs[/youtube]

Man......I wish Naruto would rasengan liver blow, gazelle punch, and dempsey rasengan roll sasuke into oblivion.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 1, 2014)

Hussain said:


> OMH! WHY!
> not this shit again!



It Is the natural consequence when the story focuses on Sasuke.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Itachi returns and cries? Or more Uchiha Massacre flashbacks, like last time at VotE?
> 
> And you changed avatars. First time in how long?



The chapter will reveal that Sasuke can use Edo Tensei whit not a sacrifice in a similar matter of Sasuke Planetary Devastation of not needing a core orb.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 1, 2014)

a talking flashback filled chapter.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 1, 2014)

*NARUTO Chpater 694: Persecution*


page 1:

Naruto: Teach me huh? Teach me what?
Sasuke: To be Hokage means to be ruthless, and the Hokage needs to stop his own feelings in order to make the best decision, you Naruto is always overshadowed by your own feelings, and you forget the reals issue.
Naruto: Like what?
Sasuke: You won't understand.

Page 2 to page 5
Sasuke; I will offer you Naruto a deal, work with me and we will rule the entire world, a world without pain and hatred, and peace is everlasting.
naruto: There is no such thing as Peace Sasuke, only fools like Madara and obito thinks like tha.
Sasuke: The were right, but they don't know how to do it.
Naruto: Don't follow their path Sasuke kun, we can still settle things and live like before...
Sasuke: We cant live like before, easy for you to say that, Ive lost everything.
Naruto: I understand you, i know how you feel, were both orphans right?
Sasuke:  have already made up my mind, and Im tired of listening of your Ninja crap and way of the ninja.
naruto: Let's settle this then.
Sasuke: I will PERSECUTE you Naruto.

Page 6 to page 10

Sasuke blitzes naruto but end up with a clone, naruto use his kage bunshins and Sasuke uses his katon attacks and add up his PS to erase the clones while he mocks naruto

Page 11 to 13

Flashbacks On Maddy vs. hashi and more flashbacks on Itachi

page 14 to 16

naruto will use his Bijuu Damas and possibly 9 tailes mode

page 17 to end

TNJ again after those attacks.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 1, 2014)

Filler chap? If true, then welp that sucks.


----------



## Monster (Oct 1, 2014)

This is not a good sign.


----------



## Veritas17 (Oct 1, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Okay, crack prediction time. Not necessarily about the next chapter.
> 
> Naruto doesn't plan to fight Sasuke. He's going to challenge Sasuke to kill him in cold blood while he stands there and doesn't resist. And Sasuke won't be able to do it. Sasuke will try to attack him and find that all of his attacks miss. He'll finally break down and realize that he can't bring himself to kill Naruto, and then Naruto will help him up with the finger lock thing.
> 
> ...



I like your Moxie kid.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 1, 2014)

What if Sasuke is crying like Itachi did? 

"Sasuke, you are a gentle man"
" "


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 1, 2014)

Pepe said:


> This is not a good sign.


Resign yourself, don't expect flashy new jutsus or epic plot twists, this fight is merely recycled content.


----------



## Agony (Oct 1, 2014)

i predict lots of itachi next chapter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> My prediction.



Either there's a flashback chapter or shit load of Itachi or Itachi is craying in the heavens


*Spoiler*: __ 



 or Sasuke successfully killed Naruto in one chapter


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2014)

So Evils' prediction is censored execution of unarmed surrendered revolutionaries in a way that puts emphasis on the executionor's feelings, not the hopeless oppressed?

Means Sasuke dies




My prediction is different.  Sasuke doesn't just reveal his plan.  He exposes Oro's connection with Danzo and Danzos connection with Tobi.  Then he begins to repudiate Naruto.

But if Sasuke is crying, I already made a thread about it


----------



## Kishido (Oct 1, 2014)

There is only one thing to save this manga and fight

Chapter starts

Sasuke opens his mouth wanting to explain his reason. But before doing so Naruto will Rasengan Punch his fucking face in... Saying SHUT THE FUCK UP... We had enough of your crap over the years


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2014)

hmm.
In my opinion this image shows that Sasuke stabs naruto in the back.No flashback involved.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 1, 2014)

vered said:


> hmm.
> In my opinion this image shows that Sasuke stabs naruto in the back.No flashback involved.



Wut? there are much better images to fit that outcome IMO, we will get a flashback or the real Itachi.


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Wut? there are much better images to fit that outcome IMO, we will get a flashback or the real Itachi.



You need to think like Evil thinks. It's not the obvious Itachi flashback outcome.
The action that Itachi takes in this image is stabbing someone in the back while crying.
In the context of the fight it seems obvious to me that, together with Sasuke ability to swap spaces, Naruto will get stabbed from behind,  although it might turn out to be a clone.
Anyway that's my interpretation, and i might be wrong.


----------



## Agony (Oct 1, 2014)

if it's all about itachi, then i can't wait for it!! itachi sama!! the KING!


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 1, 2014)

No more about flashbacks about Itachi.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil is back 

 maybe Sasuke will show the past (Uchiha clan massacre) and the future (the results of his revolution) to Naruto through genjutsu.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 1, 2014)

Sasuke has flashback of Itachi.
Sasuke stabs Naruto and cries cause he is killing someone dear to him and is sad.
Sasuke tells Naruto is meaning of Hokage is to kill even those he cares about for the sake of village and peace.

Oh and Naruto being stabbed for lulz effect. No one takes it seriously.


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> My prediction.



I can't see anything 

more prediction


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 1, 2014)

Why do we need another flashback long one when already had one and another one with Itschi before he went to heaven?


----------



## ichihimelove (Oct 1, 2014)

What a funny , its the same flashback again again and again 


............. but I can't believe Evil just show up for this bullshit (flashback)  , there's something mysterious about the pic


----------



## Harbour (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh, god, please no! 
-Flashback about Sasuke's family
-Flashback about Itachi
-Monologue about Sasuke's family
-Monologue about Itachi

Everything are such boring. Thats mean shitload tons of ItachiTheKing-threads.That sucks hard.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 1, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh, god, please no!
> -Flashback about Sasuke's family
> -Flashback about Itachi
> -Monologue about Sasuke's family
> ...



Everything about Sasuke in the manga is all about Uchiha drama that he must avenge or regain it repudiation.

Sasuke doesn't know how to move on.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 1, 2014)

Taking a guess here, but perhaps that spoiler means Sasuke plans to sacrifice love for peace/his goal.


----------



## vered (Oct 1, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Taking a guess here, but perhaps that spoiler means Sasuke plans to sacrifice love for peace/his goal.



I agree, or he literally stabs Naruto in the back. though that may be both.


----------



## Bonds (Oct 1, 2014)

It should be obvious by now what Sasuke's idea of a Hokage is, and it's directly modeled after how Itachi lead his life: sacrifice.

Itachi sacrificed everything for the sake of the village. Family, friends, love, etc. Sasuke is doing the same. He feels he knows what needs to be done in order to bring peace to the world and is willing to sacrifice everything to do it. This includes, you guessed it, family, friends, and love. 

The picture Evil put up directly hints at this. Itachi is sacrificing everything there for the sake of the village, Sasuke plans to do the same.


----------



## Recal (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil is here...

Must be Uchiha-filled.

I'm okay with that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 1, 2014)

King is back bitches ! Believe it


----------



## Rain (Oct 1, 2014)

I want Itachi.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 1, 2014)

more like Sasuke wants to sacrifice Naruto's life for bringing his idelogies on the new shinobi system. Like Itachi did with his family. Maybe...


----------



## mayumi (Oct 1, 2014)

So Hashirama's story was bullshit that influences Sasuke. Sacrifise your loved ones for sake of village. Never liked that story, TBH. Itachi was an idiot as well.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> My prediction.




No.... cmon we dont fucking care what happen then. We got this shit so many times...


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil is crying because we have to sit through another fucking flashback to the Uchiha Massacre


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 1, 2014)

Bonds said:


> It should be obvious by now what Sasuke's idea of a Hokage is, and it's directly modeled after how Itachi lead his life: sacrifice.
> 
> Itachi sacrificed everything for the sake of the village. Family, friends, love, etc. Sasuke is doing the same. He feels he knows what needs to be done in order to bring peace to the world and is willing to sacrifice everything to do it. This includes, you guessed it, family, friends, and love.
> 
> The picture Evil put up directly hints at this. Itachi is sacrificing everything there for the sake of the village, Sasuke plans to do the same.


Sure, but that would only make his reasoning easier to refute.

In the first place, trying to _directly_ effect or enforce change upon the world is  bound to fail, because genuine, lasting, positive change can be attained  only by changing people's hearts, and changing people's hearts involves  becoming an _inspiration_. Real change is an _indirect consequence _of  people realizing and living according to what they are and who they  want to be, which causes others to take notice and follow suit. 

I  don't think Sasuke is living according to what he is. He is living according to  his memories and understanding of the past. His memories and  understanding are _not _him; neither do they represent the ninja world of the present. 

Now, if we add Itachi's sacrifice to the mix, recall that the sacrifice involved the premise of immediacy and the absence of alternatives. It was established that the Uchiha coup would have definitely resulted in war and that Konoha had already exhausted all its options except the extermination of the Uchiha. 

Itachi's dilemma was completely different from what Sasuke is facing: a post-war Narutoverse where almost all ninjas are tired of fighting and have just been exposed to their deepest desires (via MT).

I would appreciate a more interesting and reasonable answer from him. In other words, no twisting of Itachi's thinking.


----------



## icemaster143 (Oct 1, 2014)

Seems like sasuke stabs naruto in the back after giving his speech.  That or there is more to 5 hat Itachi flashback than we saw earlier. 

Either way get ready for more Uchiha flashbacks and bitching about how they were mistreated when living in huge lavish homes.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2014)

Is evil telling us  the chapter is so awesome that readers will commit suicide.

^that's a joke


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 1, 2014)

If this is about sacrficing Love for peace then this is ending like the last Vote Sasuke at the end will find another way other than sacrificing love for peace....or a friend for power.  But if evil is posting most likely something some what big will happen. I predict Sasuke unlocks a new technique from Itachi flashback like he awakened power from flashbacking about Itachi. I have a feeling he will awaken Kamui's Phasing Jutsu. From sharing the same trama of watching a loved one die by the hands of another.  Take it a step further with betrayal of Kakashi stabbing Rin and betrayaing Obitos trust in protecting her and Itachi betraying not only the Clan but his direct Family.

Moar Mangekyo Hype In Bound.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 1, 2014)

Since Evil posted I'm still wondering what is so shocking about Sasuke sacrificing for the village. Still foresee a boring chapter. Shouldn't it be a WTF chapter...?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, we can always ask him ;-)

Evil, are you telling us that something "big" is gonna happen?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 1, 2014)

taking it as serious stuff, it's obvious to me. In 693 Sasuke stated that he wants to kill Naruto in order to get everything he wishes for the sake of a new shinobi system.
In this case Sasuke could kill his new family, aka Naruto, as Itachi did the same thing to his family.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil Spoiler=power boost for Sasuke.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> taking it as serious stuff, it's obvious to me. In 693 Sasuke stated that he wants to kill Naruto in order to get everything he wishes for the sake of a new shinobi system.
> In this case Sasuke could kill his new family, aka Naruto, as Itachi did the same thing to his family.



this or his plan is to destory all other village's except konoha... then rule konha...
hitler peace 


*PS*. Anything but flashbacks from that time... cuz i dont even fucking care to see those flashbacks again


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 1, 2014)

The only one Evil could be referring to with this image seems to be Naruto to me. Naruto is the one who would cry if he had to kill Sasuke. Sasuke on the other hand has repressed his feelings for anybody alive so strongly that as he is he won't  shed a tear no matter whom he kills.



GoDMasteR said:


> taking it as serious stuff, it's obvious to me. In 693 Sasuke stated that he wants to kill Naruto in order to get everything he wishes for the sake of a new shinobi system.
> In this case Sasuke could kill his new family, aka Naruto, as Itachi did the same thing to his family.




That's a flawed comparison. Itachi and Sasuke aren't alike at all. The motivations and ambitions Sasuke has which make him want to kill Naruto and the kages are nothing like those which drove Itachi to kill his parents and clan.
Itachi always knew that he would one day have to atone for his actions and he set up Sasuke, the one he loved above all others,  to be his executioner. Moreover he never wanted power for himself.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 1, 2014)

Obviously, Evil is hinting that something happens which would cause Itachi to cry. Hence Sasuke is probably about to do something "stupid" again ;-)


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 1, 2014)

Mother=Rin. Hagoromo talked about finding a love different than that of a Mother. Shits about to connect. ^_____^


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 1, 2014)

Bonds said:


> It should be obvious by now what Sasuke's idea of a Hokage is, and it's directly modeled after how Itachi lead his life: sacrifice.
> 
> Itachi sacrificed everything for the sake of the village. Family, friends, love, etc. Sasuke is doing the same. He feels he knows what needs to be done in order to bring peace to the world and is willing to sacrifice everything to do it. This includes, you guessed it, family, friends, and love.
> 
> The picture Evil put up directly hints at this. Itachi is sacrificing everything there for the sake of the village, Sasuke plans to do the same.



Ah fucking hell, you can tell they're related.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Mother=Rin. Hagoromo talked about finding a love different than that of a Mother. Shits about to connect. ^_____^




W???t???


----------



## Hayn (Oct 1, 2014)

But didn't quite a few of the hokages sacrifice themselves for the sake of the village? Or are we talking about some Uchiha faggoty sacrifice?


----------



## TRN (Oct 1, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> W???t???



Csdabest is special	   Leave him to his uchiha fantasy


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Mother=Rin. Hagoromo talked about finding a love different than that of a Mother. Shits about to connect. ^_____^



Supposedly it was a mistranslation as Hago meant "unlike my mother who cannot love"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Bonds said:


> I only post once in a blue moon now.  I found the manga to be much more enjoyable by avoiding pointless debates on these forums. I read, make my own interpretations, and then move on.



I agree... but i like to be right and prove others how dumb they are. This is why i come to NF.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 1, 2014)

the good sis evil showed up?

guh

now I'm going to stay perched here all hours of the day tbh 

and Smug-kun modeling his ideal of hokage on Itachi's propensity for sacrifice isn't exactly an unconventional or innovative thought on the position. correct me if I'm wrong, all of the hokage featured in the story have displayed a willingness to devote their talents, energies and efforts to the greater good at their own personal expense—sacrificing themselves for the future, entrusting their lives to it, in most cases.

isn't that part of will of fire?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 1, 2014)

Sasuke might sacrifice himself, for......nothing, it was pointless in the first place to claim and initiate a revolution which was already started when the alliance was formed.

Sasuke is a poser.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2014)

Hmm the pic Evil posted about sacrifice is a little strange...being a Hokage was always about sacrificing yourself. There's nothing "transformative" about that definition, and Naruto has risked his life many times for Konoha lol. Perhaps it's just a suggesting that there will be angst in this chapter.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 1, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sasuke might sacrifice himself, for......nothing, it was pointless in the first place to claim and initiate a revolution which was already started when the alliance was formed.
> 
> Sasuke is a poser.



meh just another forced plot to make him relevant. This guy has zero substance to the manga this just bad filler villain level stuff now. HIs whoel plot and purpose was uchiha crap that was dead and boring a good 4 years ago.Now we here recycling same shit.Dead character.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 1, 2014)

In short, a personal crap cause Sauce cant move on, he dod not grow emotionally and psychologocally, he is still in the mindset of a 12 year old orphan who mistook a revenge for revolution, and he thinks he knows hwats best for others.

That sacrifice things is crap.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

I predict Sasuke going full retard.

Well he already is... but he will go even further


----------



## King BOo (Oct 1, 2014)

I predict Sasuke and Naruto jacking off to each other just because Kishi likes being anti climactic


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> My prediction.



Either Sasuke will show Naruto through Genjutsu how Itachi did things the night of the Massacre to further drive his point or as others said its just to represent the sacrifice aspect of what Sasuke might be hinting at.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes another flashback rehash!


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 1, 2014)

I predict that Sasuke's definition of a Hokage will be pretty much "Hitler-like". That's why Evil posted crying Itachi ;-)


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 1, 2014)

Itachi soloes.


----------



## King BOo (Oct 1, 2014)

No Sasuke will kiss Naruto like all those years ago to catch him off guard then chidori him up the butt 10000 years of death


----------



## Kusa (Oct 1, 2014)

Itachi killing his parents panel 

Now, i am interested


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> In short, a personal crap cause Sauce cant move on, he dod not grow emotionally and psychologocally, he is still in the mindset of a 12 year old orphan who mistook a revenge for revolution, and he thinks he knows hwats best for others.
> 
> That sacrifice things is crap.



You don't "outgrow" that kind of trauma. 

Just saying.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 1, 2014)

It might be Sasuke stabing Naruto with his S/T jutsu and then only to find out it was a basic Bushin faint,thats why he be crying


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 1, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sasuke might sacrifice himself, for......nothing, it was pointless in the first place to claim and initiate a revolution which was already started when the alliance was formed.
> 
> Sasuke is a poser.



Only reason the allianced formed was due to Sasuke attacking the Summit. Kages were about to tear eachother apart.  Sasuke is moving his Revolution too Stage 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2014)

I got it: crying Sakura commits suicide!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

i have this feeling that the chapter will be boring as fuck


----------



## TRN (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i have this feeling that the chapter will be boring as fuck



Everything about sasuke is boring  It the same old shit with him every time


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Only reason the allianced formed was due to Sasuke attacking the Summit. Kages were about to tear eachother apart.  Sasuke is moving his Revolution too Stage 2



You.. You're serious about this? 

You really forgot that Sasuke was just a pawn for Madara (Obito) to move? 

That the Akatsuki was the real threat at that time? Sasuke was merely an annoyance at the time. True, he was strong, but nothing to form an alliance about..


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> My prediction.



oooooooh my imagination is going wild


----------



## Monster (Oct 1, 2014)

This chapter is going to be awesome. Kishi never disappoints.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 1, 2014)

i predict that what "hokage" means to sasuke is the initialization of no more child soldiers, no more countries with borders


----------



## Trojan (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i have this feeling that the chapter will be boring as fuck



yeah, I even doubt that they'll start fighting. 
apparently Sasuke will go in some TnJ mode.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i have this feeling that the chapter will be boring as fuck



depends on what sasuke answers. 

if he wants to be a dictator, it will be boring except for maybe some stupid faces panels.

if he wants something else, i think we can all enjoy it


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think Sasuke talking about or flashbacks of Itachi's sacrifice are shitstorm worthy enough to merit Evil spoilers. Seemed kinda evident last chapter. I dunno...


----------



## Dariusd (Oct 1, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> You.. You're serious about this?
> 
> You really forgot that Sasuke was just a pawn for Madara (Obito) to move?
> 
> That the Akatsuki was the real threat at that time? Sasuke was merely an annoyance at the time. True, he was strong, but nothing to form an alliance about..



No kidding...The same Sasuke that would have died if Obito/Zetsu didn't show up to save him. Sasuke was merely an afterthought. 

Anyways, I hope this chapter isn't a boring flashback-fest. I don't want to overdose on nostalgia, just insane fighting.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 1, 2014)

Pepe said:


> This chapter is going to be awesome. Kishi never disappoints.



Not sure if being sarcastic or real.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 1, 2014)

I need more spoilers from Evil. Itachi crying or a Kage bunshin feint sounds expected, and I don't think Evil would post if that's all it was.


----------



## mrsaphen (Oct 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Only reason the allianced formed was due to Sasuke attacking the Summit. Kages were about to tear eachother apart.  Sasuke is moving his Revolution too Stage 2



Tobi manipulated him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i predict that what "hokage" means to sasuke is the initialization of no more child soldiers, no more countries with borders


...there hasn't BEEN Child Soldiers since the fucking Third Shinobi World War, and even when that happened it was due to _manpower shortages_. 'No more countries with borders', so you want Sasuke to form an empire?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2014)

the chapter will end whit a Susanoo Chidori vs a Tailed Beast Mode Rasengan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 1, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> the chapter will end whit a Susanoo Chidori vs a Tailed Beast Mode Rasengan.



why do peopel keep saying this.Chidori is weaker than rasengan.Making it bigger does'nt change anything chidori will get destroyed.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Either Sasuke will show Naruto through Genjutsu how Itachi did things the night of the Massacre to further drive his point or as others said its just to represent the sacrifice aspect of what Sasuke might be hinting at.



Never struck me that Naruto hasn't seen that .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

TRN said:


> Everything about sasuke is boring  It the same old shit with him every time



He either ignores development or goes retarded... Sasuke was good in part 1 now his pure shit.



Hussain said:


> yeah, I even doubt that they'll start fighting.
> apparently Sasuke will go in some TnJ mode.



We already know he will want to be a tyran.... the dude kills important people from 5 nations. He cant expect that everything could go on without being a tyran 



Addy said:


> depends on what sasuke answers.
> 
> if he wants to be a dictator, it will be boring except for maybe some stupid faces panels.
> 
> if he wants something else, i think we can all enjoy it



There is no other way then dictator after kiling the gokage.... who would be retarded to follow him after killing the currect gokage's ? No one.

Something else its not possible.

If you kill world leaders... only dictator could be the way like in north korea...


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> There is no other way then dictator after kiling the gokage.... who would be retarded to follow him after killing the currect gokage's ? No one.
> 
> Something else its not possible.
> 
> If you kill world leaders... only dictator could be the way like in north korea...



If he killed Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura and the Bijuus(as witnesses) before killing the kages, who's gonna prove he's behind the murders?

He can just say that the Kages were nowhere to be found and that Kaguya killed the rest of Team 7.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> If he killed Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura and the Bijuus(as witnesses) before killing the kages, who's gonna prove he's behind the murders?
> 
> He can just say that the Kages were nowhere to be found and that Kaguya killed the rest of Team 7.



Im sure everyone trusts sasuke's words.....
Cmon people are not that stupid.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Im sure everyone trusts sasuke's words.....
> Cmon people are not that stupid.



In this manga? I wouldn't be to sure about that.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 1, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> In this manga? I wouldn't be to sure about that.



Karin would be the only one blind enough to believe him.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 1, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> If he killed Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura and the Bijuus(as witnesses) before killing the kages, who's gonna prove he's behind the murders?
> 
> He can just say that the Kages were nowhere to be found and that Kaguya killed the rest of Team 7.



He'd still be a criminal and they don't need proof to be suspicious. Especially after something like that and with someone like him. but that wouldn't matter as he'd just enforce his will on them anyway

Remember, Indra is supposed to be the embodiment of "lone wolf"ing it.  Thus, Sasuke is probably intending to do EVERYTHING himself. AKA, rule the world as what he sees to be a benevolent dictator. So he'd kill anyone who'd dare oppose him and rule his way without care of what other's think. Ashura and Naruto are the embodiment of friendship and working together and shit. So obviously, they'd be against this.

That is what this final fight is about: Sasuke wanting to change the world his way, alone, vs Naruto's wanting to change the world through cooperation and friendship and shit. that's why Kishi brought in the whole Indra and Ashura plotline, probably.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> In this manga? I wouldn't be to sure about that.



Im sure... Shikamaru and Sai had doubts even when Sasuke wanted to help Naruto defeat Obito and Madara.
If those 2 guys can use their brains im sure other could do the same.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 1, 2014)

Flashback chapter. 

Another one for the "manga will not end at 700" crew. Another bullet to the "manga will end at 700" guys.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 1, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> He'd still be a criminal and they don't need proof to be suspicious. Especially after something like that and with someone like him. but that wouldn't matter as he'd just enforce his will on them anyway
> 
> Remember, Indra is supposed to be the embodiment of "lone wolf"ing it.  Thus, Sasuke is probably intending to do EVERYTHING himself. AKA, rule the world as what he sees to be a benevolent dictator. So he'd kill anyone who'd dare oppose him and rule his way without care of what other's think. Ashura and Naruto are the embodiment of friendship and working together and shit. So obviously, they'd be against this.
> 
> That is what this final fight is about: Sasuke wanting to change the world his way, alone, vs Naruto's wanting to change the world through cooperation and friendship and shit. that's why Kishi brought in the whole Indra and Ashura plotline, probably.



Good point. The theme of the story would go against Sasuke becoming some sort of adored hero due to a lack of living witnesses to reveal the truth about him. Yet there are clear examples of this type of characters in mangas, characters who while are presented as clearly antagonistic, are worshipped among a generally ignorant population. Such as Friend in 20th Century Boys and Griffith in Berserk. 

The concept itself is not as farfetched as people think.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2014)

woah evil spoiler? 




Bonds said:


> It should be obvious by now what Sasuke's idea of a Hokage is, and it's directly modeled after how Itachi lead his life: sacrifice.
> 
> Itachi sacrificed everything for the sake of the village. Family, friends, love, etc. Sasuke is doing the same. He feels he knows what needs to be done in order to bring peace to the world and is willing to sacrifice everything to do it. This includes, you guessed it, family, friends, and love.
> 
> The picture Evil put up directly hints at this. Itachi is sacrificing everything there for the sake of the village, Sasuke plans to do the same.


thats what i am thinking too 


mainly how he seemed to contrast Naruto's own idea, Itachi's way of life contrasts Naruto's, and the kages said he was just like a Kage


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 1, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> Good point. The theme of the story would go against Sasuke becoming some sort of adored hero due to a lack of living witnesses to reveal the truth about him. Yet there are clear examples of this type of characters in mangas, characters who while are presented as clearly antagonistic, are worshipped among a generally ignorant population. Such as Friend in 20th Century Boys and Griffith in Berserk.
> 
> The concept itself is not as farfetched as people think.



The concept may not be completely new for shonen. However, as you said, it would go against the theme of the story if that happened, so it wouldn't make sense here in this particular story.

This discussion is fruitless though, as we already know that Naruto will win or, if Kishi can't deal with Sasuke being completely beat, ending in a tie and Naruto convincing Sasuke this isn't the way. So yeah, this wouldn't actually happen anyway


----------



## Bonds (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> woah evil spoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisely.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2014)

Bonds said:


> Precisely.




"He killed his comrades, and he himself died, to protect the village"

"Even without Itachi's words, the very way you live your life had already told me. That our answers to that would be completly different."

hint hint


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 1, 2014)

I wonder what Naruto's reaction would be if Sasuke says that both of them need to die as well as the bijuus, and that he will revive all those who died during the war with rinne tensei


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> My prediction.



so more next chapter.

auto 10


----------



## ch1p (Oct 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> King is back bitches ! Believe it



I've missed him.


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I've missed him.



wonder if its a flashback or new shit. either way, hype


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2014)

I predict Sasuke going full Danzo and Naruto being unimpressed.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 1, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> Sure, but that would only make his reasoning easier to refute.
> 
> In the first place, trying to _directly_ effect or enforce change upon the world is  bound to fail, because genuine, lasting, positive change can be attained  only by changing people's hearts, and changing people's hearts involves  becoming an _inspiration_. Real change is an _indirect consequence _of  people realizing and living according to what they are and who they  want to be, which causes others to take notice and follow suit.
> 
> ...



There is no difference beyond plot armour.

Itachi was traumatized by the war he went thorugh (supposedly, the third one, the one where obito and rin died as well. So it was a ruthless war, yet according to the manga there was the potential of going to war again simply because of political instability via Uchiha coup.

Hashirama's time mirrors this as well. In here people reallu were tired of war (as they will be after this one), this is why they stopped fighting between clans and founded the villages. Yet in the very first meeting between said villages, there were already people who would go to war if their conditions weren't met, and another four wars happened after.

This is normal, human nature. Kishi can't fight this. He's going to make Naruto change the situation, but it will work because of plot, not because of very good ideals. Sasuke is wrong as well but tbh no more delusional than Naruto's (whatever his plan for peace is). The only way to accept this, is to accept human nature will always create conflict, and then work with that.


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 1, 2014)

King BOo said:


> No Sasuke will kiss Naruto like all those years ago to catch him off guard then chidori him up the butt 10000 years of death



sounds about right


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 1, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I predict Sasuke going full Danzo and Naruto being unimpressed.



Nah, I see him as a mix of Oro, Itachi and maybe Tobirama.

Danzou was into law while Sasuke doesn't mind chaos as it was the case with Oro to achieve his goals. He may also wish to make personal sacrifices as Itachi did. Depending on whether he will seek followers or plan to do it all alone he may be a mix of Oro, Itachi and Indra.

Sasuke may not even wish for a political position. More like stirring things to go the way he wants them to go but without taking on a higher position than a "Revolution leader".

As for Naruto being unimpressed he probably expected Sasuke to pull a dangerous stunt like that. Sasuke figured easily enough that Naruto's answer would be drastically different than his own and Naruto could see long ago that they were polar opposites.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 1, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Nah, I see him as a mix of Oro, Itachi and maybe Tobirama.
> 
> Danzou was into law while Sasuke doesn't mind chaos as it was the case with Oro to achieve his goals. He may also wish to make personal sacrifices as Itachi did. Depending on whether he will seek followers or plan to do it all alone he may be a mix of Oro, Itachi and Indra.
> 
> ...



No political position, yet decide where the world will go? 

I'm happy if Sasuke says something that does not sound either completely evil, or completely insane. Some very good goals might partially excuse for the retarded methods (murder, murder) he wants to use to reach them..


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 1, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> No political position, yet decide where the world will go?
> 
> I'm happy if Sasuke says something that does not sound either completely evil, or completely insane. Some very good goals might partially excuse for the retarded methods (murder, murder) he wants to use to reach them..



If all he wants is to kill those with whom he disagrees or simply believes them to be a threat to a perfect world then he hardly needs to rule. 

Just break stuff once in a while and crush someone whether it is an elder, a kage or a bijuu.

He might say that he will be some sort of "guardian" who punishes those who threaten the world according to him. Also he might be willing to sacrifice his own happiness by never having a family again or loving anyone so that he can stand firm on his new duty.

But maybe he wants to gather people of alike heart to his own, bring down the current system and put into positions of power those who shared his vision but with himself being more of an overseer than a ruler due to him lacking social skills and being a loner.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 1, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I predict Sasuke going full Danzo and Naruto being unimpressed.



Sasuke's revolution involves killing Naruto, why would Naruto be impressed?


----------



## king81992 (Oct 1, 2014)

Could Sasuke be planning to pull a Lelouch and make himself a villain to unite the world behind Naruto?I understand that something like this would be totally out of character for Sasuke but Evil's hint makes me suspicious.Itachi had planned to let Sasuke kill him so Sasuke would be seen as a hero but things did not go as planned.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2014)

^ Interesting. But he said he and Naruto have completely different views of what a Hokage is, so I find it hard to believe he'd voluntarily let Naruto be the Hokage, at least for now.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 1, 2014)

king81992 said:


> Could Sasuke be planning to pull a Lelouch and make himself a villain to unite the world behind Naruto?I understand that something like this would be totally out of character for Sasuke but Evil's hint makes me suspicious.Itachi had planned to let Sasuke kill him so Sasuke would be seen as a hero but things did not go as planned.


Why? The world already united behind Naruto to fight Tobi and then Madara. Plus, the rest of the world (Suckura and Kakashi not included) is currently locked within Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

To bad we already know the outcome of this fight.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> To bad we already know the outcome of this fight.



pretty much.just anotehr forced attempt for sasuek to be relevant..This is anime filler level ,tiger mizuki level infact.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> To bad we already know the outcome of this fight.




It has been known since 2005. I'm curious though about how exactly Naruto will succeed in the impossible aka TnJ'ing Sasuke.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Amanda said:


> It has been known since 2005. I'm curious though about how exactly Naruto will succeed in the impossible aka TnJ'ing Sasuke.



Well we could have expected that Sasuke would sacrifice himself for Naruto or he leaves and takes another village to control after Naruto owns him.

But now he will turn like a good boy home by having a change in personality again... 
The TNJ will be about love.... hagaromo confirmed that shit.




B.o.t.i said:


> pretty much.just anotehr forced attempt for sasuek to be relevant..This is anime filler level ,tiger mizuki level infact.



well at least this shit ends here... and i hope the last - naruto the movie and the project of the new era would bring a part 3 or a sequel with some new shit and a fresh perspective...

Tired of this shit....


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 1, 2014)

Or to what extent he will be tnj'd.

Will he become Gaara V2, a slightly less poisonous supporter than Madara was to Hashi, decide to see how successful is Naruto in peace bringing before finally making his mind, or wonder around Jiraiya style deciding to leave it to Naruto dealing with how the village should be handled but retaining his loner attitude and only deciding to help on a whim.

I do not see him ever fully being good in the same way as Naruto is good. Maybe closer to his part 1 incarnation when he was an arrogant jerk but with some hidden gold heart instead of his more crazy current self.


----------



## king81992 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yuna said:


> Why? The world already united behind Naruto to fight Tobi and then Madara. Plus, the rest of the world (Suckura and Kakashi not included) is currently locked within Mugen Tsukuyomi.



Who knows what goes on in Sasuke's head.I do not think he'd pull something like that off a Zero Requeim but Evil's spoiler/hint makes me suspicious because Itachi was all about sacrifice.Evil only posts when something controversial happens in the manga and  based on what we think about Sasuke's character nothing he does at this point will shock us.So Sasuke will probably do something really unexpected since Evil decided to throw out a hint.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Or to what extent he will be tnj'd.
> 
> Will he become Gaara V2, a slightly less poisonous supporter than Madara was to Hashi, decide to see how successful is Naruto in peace bringing before finally making his mind, or wonder around Jiraiya style deciding to leave it to Naruto dealing with how the village should be handled but retaining his loner attitude and only deciding to help on a whim.
> 
> I do not see him ever fully being good in the same way as Naruto is good. Maybe closer to his part 1 incarnation when he was an arrogant jerk but with some hidden gold heart instead of his more crazy current self.



He said if naruto is not there i will protect you to kakashi.
He clearly is better then in part 1

Sasuke may have the same effect as Obito.... a total fucking shit during the whole manga but with some cool moments but after the TNJ  he become pretty damn cool.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> He said if naruto is not here i will protect you to kakashi.
> He clearly is better then in part 1
> 
> Sasuke may have the same effect as Obito.... a total fucking shit during the whole manga but with some cool moments but after the TNJ  he become pretty damn cool.



It may not be Kakashi though even if it may appear that way.

And in part 1 he was willing to protect people before his "gentle" bro mindfucked him again. He even said that he didn't want to lose anyone dear to him anymore.

Though without the darkness and drama forcing him to be Naruto's complete opposite(the ultimate jerk to the ultimate martyr) Sasuke would certainly be more likable.

It is not so bad him being mean as long as said "meaness" is minor with some wisdom overshadowing it.

As for him turning good due to love do you think it will be due to his brotherly love for Naruto, an awakened love for Sakura or due to his love for Itachi? Just punching him very hard won't do the trick.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> well at least this shit ends here... and i hope the last - naruto the movie and the project of the new era would bring a part 3 or a sequel with some new shit and a fresh perspective...
> 
> Tired of this shit....



Not sure how shonen work.If they ever do the whole american comic thing where other writers come in and take over time lines.But if there's any extension defientely going the way DB GT.Whoever own the anime rights will probably do part 3.If they get quality writers probably be better than what kishi can do.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> It may not be Kakashi though even if it may appear that way.
> 
> And in part 1 he was willing to protect people before his "gentle" bro mindfucked him again. He even said that he didn't want to lose anyone dear to him anymore.
> 
> ...



Well he wanted to protect something that Naruto holds dear so i guess someone in konoha.
In part 1 i liked Sasuke and disliked Naruto then it changed in reverse.

Well hagaromo said that not motherly love... im thinking brotherly love and real love would work.
Im expecting Naruto to TNJ him like a brother and after he gets defeated Sakura appearing and taking care of him by healing him... and moar crying... and he will fall in love.

And when an emotional uchiha gains love again he should be normal again. Cuz when they lose love they turn emo.... so gaining love should fix them.

I know its chessy as fuck but hey what can we do 



B.o.t.i said:


> Not sure how shonen work.If they ever do the whole american comic thing where other writers come in and take over time lines.But if there's any extension defientely going the way DB GT.Whoever own the anime rights will probably do part 3.If they get quality writers probably be better than what kishi can do.



I think Kishi will not let Naruto go that easy knowing one piece and bleach keeps going. Im thinking he will take a break and will see the new era project as a bridge to a part 3 or a sequel.
He aint hokage in the damn movie... and if the manga ends with Naruto not being hokage then be sure that a part 3 will come 

Someone said that a huge timeskip will happen and will see Naruto hokage in the manga end... while in the movie will see his teen years and his journey to the hokage point....

But i doubt that....


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> pretty much.just anotehr forced attempt for sasuek to be relevant..This is anime filler level ,tiger mizuki level infact.



Not really forced when it's a continued and consistent fact, hmm?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Well he wanted to protect something that Naruto holds dear so i guess someone in konoha.
> In part 1 i liked Sasuke and disliked Naruto then it changed in reverse.
> 
> Well hagaromo said that not motherly love... im thinking brotherly love and real love would work.
> ...



I think that Kishi decided to go way to far with flanderization.

Sasuke did go from an arrogant but deep down caring dude into a psycho with tons of scary faces, Naruto from being a nice guy into a full blown messiah type, and Sakura from a crybaby to a HUGE crybaby.

Only Kakashi didn't change much which is why (I guess) the main reason why he has less haters than those 3.

Meh, I don't mind if part 3 is also Naruto/Sasuke centered as long as this love/hate, peace/war, brother complex drama is over and we can see those two acting without showing any extreme behavior. It is hard to identify or sympathize with the embodiment of good or the embodiment of evil.

The main problem with part 3 are definitely aliens though. Otherwise why said super ultra villain who is above Kaguay level didn't conquer the world loooong ago?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2014)

Based on Evil's spoiler he might give that flashback to either Sakura or Naruto.  Aside from that, take it with a grain of salt.

Besides, we know the whole chapter is mostly conversation.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 1, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> I think that Kishi decided to go way to far with flanderization.
> 
> Sasuke did go from an arrogant but deep down caring dude into a psycho with tons of scary faces, Naruto from being a nice guy into a full blown messiah type, and Sakura from a crybaby to a HUGE crybaby.
> 
> ...



Yea but Sasuke also learned alot of shit... and he has some knowledge. Its up to him how to use it.....tho i guess Naruto will teach him that.
Naruto yes his jesus in a way... but his more calm and a bit more mature about this shit... i want to see his answer to sasuke before i pass a final judgement... i pray its reasonable.
Sakura is not a bitch anymore.... pathetic but not a bitch.

Kakashi has changed after the whole Obito thing... he moved away from his past.

Yes we should see how this 2 bring the peace to the world and how they bond and work to a better future... and yeah face alliens cuz cmon that is the only thing that will not get soloed or dimensional people.... something from kaguya world and time...

Im still thinking those buildings from kaguya dimension are not that simple....

But this would be how like DB got to DBZ... we already got Hagagaromo and kaguya... i doubt people will complain seeing some new characters... a new world and finally some other fucking development then uchiha or any other shit...

I mean cmon part 2 its very different from part 1.... Its time to move one from thinking this is just ninja stuff cuz it aint.


----------



## Hiei312 (Oct 1, 2014)

here's what's gonna happen

the whole chapter will be a philosophical debate between naruto and sasuke. sasuke will say true peace can never be acchieved without destroying the shinobi system. he will get rid of it then die himself. Naruto argues he can change the system without destroying it, sasuke calls him naive

they both flashback to itachi and have diverging opinions on the events concerning him.naruto remebers itachi also called him naive but ultimately smiled and trusted his way. Sasuke gets angry at naruto for claiming to understand itachi and attacks him.

and that's about it.


----------



## Benihisago (Oct 1, 2014)

Could Evil's post be like a hint to Tsukuyomi? Maybe Sasuke gets all arrogant and tries to one-shot Naruto with genjutsu only to fail.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 1, 2014)

Naruto will never beat Sasuke because he lacks hatred


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 1, 2014)

Hiei312 said:


> here's what's gonna happen
> 
> the whole chapter will be a philosophical debate between naruto and sasuke. sasuke will say true peace can never be acchieved without destroying the shinobi system. he will get rid of it then die himself. Naruto argues he can change the system without destroying it, sasuke calls him naive
> 
> ...



I've been thinking the same exact thing.

Sasuke actually does care for Naruto/Sakura/Kakashi, but he is willingly killing his emotions for the sake of peace.

That's my theory, anyway. I guess we'll find out in 6-8 hours.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 1, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> Could Evil's post be like a hint to Tsukuyomi? Maybe Sasuke gets all arrogant and tries to one-shot Naruto with genjutsu only to fail.



But that wouldn't be interesting enough for a troll.

Unless the troll is to get us worked up expecting a troll.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2014)

Hiei312 said:


> here's what's gonna happen
> 
> the whole chapter will be a philosophical debate between naruto and sasuke. sasuke will say true peace can never be acchieved without destroying the shinobi system. he will get rid of it then die himself. Naruto argues he can change the system without destroying it, sasuke calls him naive
> 
> ...



This is most likely what will happen.



shintebukuro said:


> I've been thinking the same exact thing.
> 
> Sasuke actually does care for Naruto/Sakura/Kakashi, but he is willingly killing his emotions for the sake of peace.
> 
> That's my theory, anyway. I guess we'll find out in 6-8 hours.



It sometimes hurts when I cannot give rep, but that was also the point at VotE part 1.  The only difference is now Sasuke is sacrificing them for the world.  

Besides, Itachi was a hypocrite.  He preached peace while going to war against his own.  He said to Sasuke he was never loved when he was hurting inside.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> Could Evil's post be like a hint to Tsukuyomi? Maybe Sasuke gets all arrogant and tries to one-shot Naruto with genjutsu only to fail.



Perhaps we see things from Sakura's perspective.


----------



## Hiei312 (Oct 1, 2014)

Revolution said:


> It sometimes hurts when I cannot give rep, but that was also the point at VotE part 1.  The only difference is now Sasuke is sacrificing them for the world.
> 
> Besides, Itachi was a hypocrite.  He preached peace while going to war against his own.  He said to Sasuke he was never loved when he was hurting inside.



Itachi wasn't a hypocrite. he just had no choice, he never found what he did to be totally justifiable. that's why he even planned to be punished for it later

the thing is that the uchiha clan was dead either way. he was in a terrible situation.he simply chose to kill them himself and leave the rest of the village free of guilt. whether that's right or wrong depends on perspective i suppose.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Oct 1, 2014)

I predict the chapter ending either _right after_ they gather chakra at the same time AND/OR _right before_ the very first physical contact of the battle. Sasuke says something that makes Naruto more mentally prepared to kick his ass than he already was, possibly popping in his Sage Mode contacts to show he's ready to play ball. 

If they actually start swinging and slashing and dodging and shit this week, I'll be legitimately surprised. The end of the last chapter  was set up for some serious exposition on Sasuke's part, so I doubt there will be actual fighting unless Kishi does it DC/Marvel comic style and has them carry out a legitimate conversation _while_ they're trying to beat each other up...

Also a single page showing Sakura still unconscious with Kakashi holding her and looking like he really doesn't get paid enough for this shit. Hagoromo hangs out for another chapter again instead of going home. Madara quietly voids his bowels off-panel. Mid-high chance of flashbacks to Part 1.



-Ziltoid- said:


> No political position, yet decide where the world will go?
> 
> I'm happy if Sasuke says something that does not sound either completely evil, or completely insane. Some very good goals might partially excuse for the retarded methods (murder, murder) he wants to use to reach them..



I predict Sasuke's goals to be a more detailed description for his position as Murderkage. 

Like more murder.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 1, 2014)

Sasuke will seem to have the upper hand with Naruto making a lot of ?! throughout with whatever that's going to happen.

Doesn't Sasuke realize that he intends to kill more people in a short amount of time than those that will die during this time of alliance for possibly years to come?

The alliance is a big first step and Sasuke's going to ruin it by being a DICK-tator.

Genius my arse.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 1, 2014)

Hiei312 said:


> here's what's gonna happen
> 
> the whole chapter will be a philosophical debate between naruto and sasuke. sasuke will say true peace can never be acchieved without destroying the shinobi system. he will get rid of it then die himself. Naruto argues he can change the system without destroying it, sasuke calls him naive
> 
> ...





shintebukuro said:


> I've been thinking the same exact thing.
> 
> Sasuke actually does care for Naruto/Sakura/Kakashi, but he is willingly killing his emotions for the sake of peace.
> 
> That's my theory, anyway. I guess we'll find out in 6-8 hours.



That's how it should be but given this is Kishi, I'm expecting him to have Sasuke go full evil and abandon all logic.


----------



## calimike (Oct 1, 2014)

Naruto got cover and color page in WSJ #46 next week (early spoiler out on Saturday, not sure?), according to 7-11 store


Evil here? I predict Sakura wake up by kakashi's release no jutsu. She stab Sasuke


----------



## Hexa (Oct 1, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's how it should be but given this is Kishi, I'm expecting him to have Sasuke go full evil and abandon all logic.


Deep down, Sasuke cares deeply for Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi.  On the other hand, deep down, Pain cared deeply for Jiraiya and Obito cared deeply for Minato.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 1, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Deep down, Sasuke cares deeply for Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi.  On the other hand, deep down, Pain cared deeply for Jiraiya and Obito cared deeply for Minato.



Incoming the most powerful jutsu in the manga: Talk no Jutsu. ck


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2014)

*What would you think if . . .*

Sasuke tells Naruto "I lied to Sakura.  I do care for her, but she should hate me for killing her master?" or something shippish like that?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2014)

Knowing Kishimoto, he would rather tease SasuKarin next to confuse the fandoms.



He feeds on that shit. ck


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2014)

still waiting for SasuHina endgame


----------



## Nic (Oct 1, 2014)

So more crying. Wonderful.....


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 1, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto got cover and color page in WSJ #46 next week (early spoiler out on Saturday, not sure?), according to 7-11 store
> 
> 
> Evil here? I predict Sakura wake up by kakashi's release no jutsu. She stab Sasuke



Sakura isn't under a genjutsu, she's unconscious. 

The genjutsu knocked her out.

Also Kakashi and Sakura are like 2 countries away from where Sasuke/Naruto are currently at (and don't even know where they are anyway).


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 1, 2014)

Next threat: The Shinobi Zetsu Alliance!

Part 3: The quest to free Naruto's comrades from staying as White Zetsus!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 1, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Sakura isn't under a genjutsu, she's unconscious.
> 
> The genjutsu knocked her out.
> 
> Also Kakashi and Sakura are like 2 countries away from where Sasuke/Naruto are currently at (and don't even know where they are anyway).



Kakashi will use Kamui Hiraishin!!!


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 1, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Perhaps we see things from Sakura's perspective.



oh shit yes 


end me, kishi


----------



## IDontHateYou (Oct 1, 2014)

Ends with sasuke getting pissed off by something Naruto says and pulls out Susanno


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2014)

I wonder if Sasuke will taunt Naruto with some jokes about his birthday during the fight. 



Raiden said:


> Never struck me that Naruto hasn't seen that .



No one but Sasuke has via Itachi's Genjutsu (if we can even call it that honestly). It was just my two cents on it. 



calimike said:


> Naruto got cover and color page in WSJ #46 next week (early spoiler out on Saturday, not sure?), according to 7-11 store



Awesome news.


----------



## Tamers12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Perhaps we see things from Sakura's perspective.





Now I don't think Kishi would be THAT cruel.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> Ends with sasuke getting pissed off by something Naruto says and pulls out...



  That's as far as I got


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2014)

I just want Lord Kurama to bust outta that bullshit Chibaku Tensei.

Good god set the Lord free!!!!!!


----------



## Turrin (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't believe Kishi is literally going to have this be an exact repeat of the first battle, Uchiha Massacre flashbacks and all. This manga I just can't.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2014)

Sasuke will show Naruto what his version of Hokage will be. An Invincible Immortal thats willing to sacrifice anything for peace and endure. Even love, family, and friends. Itachi Style....Also Moar Mangekyo Hype.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 2, 2014)

What do you expect Turrin, Kishimoto thinks his readers have the attention span of Goldfish.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 2, 2014)

Shouldn't the Bijuu be able to destroy the CT (or at least Kurama) if the Genjusu is undone? 
Because since they are going to fight, Sasuke will surely get some hits at some point, no? 

like when Chiyo explained


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 2, 2014)

Sasuke Gains Power Up from Itachi Flashback...



Turrin said:


> I can't believe Kishi is literally going to have this be an exact repeat of the first battle, Uchiha Massacre flashbacks and all. This manga I just can't.



Sooo forced right? Their is absolutely NO REASON for them to have just stomped and made a hike back to VOTE. Why would he leave Kakashi and Sakura their just chilling with the Sealed Bijuu lying unprotected especially with Madara's bodies and eyes just lying their. Its Baffling if you ask me with the amount of stupidity done here. I hope kishi doesn't take this PIS into the fight with Sasuke.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 2, 2014)

Teh parrelzzz is must look like the first battle


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 2, 2014)

This fight is soo forced


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 2, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Deep down, Sasuke cares deeply for Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi.  On the other hand, deep down, Pain cared deeply for Jiraiya and Obito cared deeply for Minato.



Exact-a-mundo.


----------



## King BOo (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe he didn't want to be around the bodies or Kakashi and Sakura because it would be distracting to Naruto and Sasuke has a little sense of honor to make his death fair and ritualistic


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2014)

How is the Sauce not gonna get speed Blitz'd t shit by Naruto doe


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I can't believe Kishi is literally going to have this be an exact repeat of the first battle, Uchiha Massacre flashbacks and all. This manga I just can't.



I feel you there. 


BTW everyone should read Tower of God.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2014)

Audible Phonetics said:


> This fight is soo forced



At least we will be over it after this. I dislike both Naruto & Sasuke and I couldn't stand hearing about "fated fight" after some time.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 2, 2014)

I predict a chapter of Sasuke wanking Itachi.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2014)

If and only if the fight ends with Sasuke on top of Naruto like the last time and then decides to leave, abandoning his plan to kill the kages and save the world, I don't know what I am going to do with myself and if I will even like Naruto anymore.  This time for real.

He has already recycled Zabuza and Haku with Edo Zabuza and Edo Haku.  He has just recycled Sakura's love confession to Sasuke and his "You're annoying" response.  Please Kishi-Kami do NOT repeat the ending of the battle.

I'm aiming for THIS to happen:


inyous:
Am I the only one who’s honestly excited to see Sasuke school Naruto about ninja politics next chapter? Because I am far from rooting for Naruto to own Sasuke (people who do are missing the entire point of this manga’s plot, as well as its most important (albeit forced) parallels).
Note that I only say I want Sasuke to teach Naruto about how the world works (I also agree with Sasuke’s conviction that the shinobi system needs revolution, but I’m not too sure I will like his methods). Because let’s be honest here: for a character who has such strong political ambitions, Naruto pays too little attention to history and hasn’t expressed any concrete plans for how exactly he would go about fixing the world’s problems. I doubt he’s even aware of the significance of the place he and Sasuke are standing in. Sure he is aware of how the war of the transmigrants began, but he doesn’t have the entire picture; he doesn’t know how Hokage came to be, and more importantly, just what a terrible effect it had on everyone, especially Sasuke.
Instead Naruto is gleefully parroting Itachi’s words, completely unaware that the ideology behind them is flawed and that it eventually destroyed his and Sasuke’s families (I’ll get to this later). He seems to think that the problem lies with Sasuke misunderstanding what it means to be a Hokage… but he’s wrong. Sasuke knows damn well - all too well - what that means. Sasuke recognises that if someone doesn’t change what it means, history is only going to repeat itself. And Naruto’s failure to recognise the need for a redefinition of this meaning makes him a direct threat to the fulfillment of Sasuke’s ideal.
Now I don’t particularly see the “pseodo-democratic” system Konoha adopted as all that “bad”, but it nevertheless has an inherent flaw that’s overlooked to an alarmingly high degree: widely held views accepted by the majority are not just or true by default.
For instance, the case of Madara. It’s very funny (and very depressing) to note that he’s almost universally misunderstood - by people within and outside his universe. This man did not abandon Konoha for selfish pride or a lust for power. Konoha was his dream. A dream he was forced to give up but still wanted more than anything. The fact that he couldn’t allow himself to trust Hashirama until it was too late does not change that. Unfortunately, by the time he finally softened and decided to believe it could work, his previous hostility, distrustfulness, and disgraceful emotional outburts had already made him an unsympathetic figure.
Most people could not see Madara for the man he truly was. They didn’t know that he and Hashirama had once been close friends. They didn’t know that he loved him dearly. They didn’t know that he had been forced to become his enemy. They didn’t know he had agreed to peace because he wanted to. They didn’t know he did not want to betray them. Judging by the public’s attitude towards him, they only saw what was on the surface: i.e. Madara was a stubborn, temperamental warmonger who drove his clan to exhaustion until wonderful Hashirama saved everyone from his madness and forced him to surrender. In this case, the majority did not believe that Madara had truly meant awell. Unfortunately, they had been wrong. And so the fact that many people (Senju included) did not trust Madara and his clan (despite the fact that he had poignantly chosen to trust them), nor believed he was a willing participant in the journey towards peace, nor were willing to check the scales being tipped even more heavily in the Senju’s favour, nor expressed concern for the setting up of the Uchiha for eternal subjugation, eventually poisoned Madara and drove him to do what he did.
Bottom line: the alliance that formed Konoha was not equal and came about in the worst of circumstances. In short, Konoha wasn’t the settlement Madara had dreamed of. It wasn’t Madara’s and Hashirama’s village, something that Uchiha and Senju had an equal stake in - but a villlage ruled by Hashirama, his clan, and whoever did not have the inclination (or power) to threaten the Senju’s ideology.
This system created the suffering Naruto and Sasuke had to endure. Naruto is not fully aware of this - Sasuke is. Sasuke needs to make him realise just what is at stake, and Naruto needs to convince him that they can work together. Throughout this manga, Sasuke has been one of the strongest influences on Naruto’s life and has inspired change in him many times. Thus having Sasuke simply be defeated and “converted” to Naruto’s way of thinking would utterly defeat the point of his character - reducing him to little more than a hollow plot device. Sasuke is not the only one who needs to work on his ideals and compromise.

*TL;DR: Naruto is about to get schooled!*


----------



## fallot (Oct 2, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I've been thinking the same exact thing.
> 
> Sasuke actually does care for Naruto/Sakura/Kakashi, but he is willingly killing his emotions for the sake of peace.
> 
> That's my theory, anyway. I guess we'll find out in 6-8 hours.




Yeah I have pretty much the same idea. What really drove it home is that he did not kill Sakura when he should really be doing that if he wants to carry out his plan no? It is not like Kakashi and Sakura are going to just let him go through with it. Sasuke will have to kill them. Some kind of plot no jutsu could avoid this, but anyway my point is that this action shows Sasuke is not a monster; he just has a mission. Since it is Sasuke, its extreme.


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2014)

As for Evil's spoiler.  First reaction is flashback.  Option number 2, Sasuke manages to stab Naruto and starts crying.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic said:


> As for Evil's spoiler.  First reaction is flashback.  Option number 2, Sasuke manages to stab Naruto and starts crying.



yeah, one of that or.....  sakura is the one to stab saauke ck


regardless, i want to see itachi sama or i will personally  make evil chan pay


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 2, 2014)

Or the chapter will make us cry of frustration LOL. JK.

Maybe Sasuke's explanation it's going to be related to what Itachi showed to him at the end of their fight against Kabuto, along with all that he learned after hearing Hashirama.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm predicting a good chapter


----------



## Agony (Oct 2, 2014)

good chapter guys! good chapter!!!


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 2, 2014)

Sasuke one shots Naruto and the manga ends abruptly, or vice versa.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 2, 2014)

Sasuke will talk about what Itachi did, Itachi's words (to him and to Naruto), what it means to be a shinobi, which will lead to what it means to be "Hokage" for Sasuke's vision. 

Absolutely no fighting this chapter.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2014)

I want a chapter that is mostly talking. We need answers.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 2, 2014)

Agony said:


> good chapter guys! good chapter!!!



Is that a guess or do you care to divulge us?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll rather have more talk than boring super powered fighting.

Honest man, we have been in a none stop fight for 4 straight years, only with the ocassional exchange of information when people are meeting folks outside the battle.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 2, 2014)

Sasuke _Falcon Drop_s Naruto headfirst into the ground.


Nardo no sells it.


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Sasuke _Falcon Drop_s Naruto headfirst into the ground.
> 
> 
> Nardo no sells it.


It would be funny to see them do that in their chakra constructs 

Would be hilarious if we get the Uchiha massacre flashback rehashed all over again


----------



## Hayn (Oct 2, 2014)

If youre still going on about or thinking about the Uchiha massacre, then you need to grow up. Is there even anyone alive that was involved in that shit?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2014)

Hayn said:


> If youre still going on about or thinking about the Uchiha massacre, then you need to grow up. Is there even anyone alive that was involved in that shit?



A couple of people yes...

However the mass homicide of your entire clan it's no joke. Easy for you to say since it has never happened to you and this is just a work of fiction.

However Naruto right now it's literally ninja jesus, he forgives everyone and loves everyone and doesnt give a shit about doing it. Except Kaguya because her sole porpuse in this manga was to be a scapegoat for the other bad guys.

Anyways Nardo will probably say, Forgive and Forget.


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2014)

I hope it builds up with base first.  I want to see quite a bit of taijutsu.  They always make for the better animated scenes.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 2, 2014)

I expect the fight will follow a similar pattern as their last fight at VotE, starting from the base of their skills and working up through the various levels. Occasional clash of _Rasengan_ and _Chidori_ to display power and add drama.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2014)

Prediction.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Nardo will probably say, Forgive and Forget.



Sasuke will correct Naruto on that very well.  Expect it.

*Justice and Remembrance!*


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2014)

Its kinda sad to know that we won't get to see raw SageMode Naruto vs raw Mangekyo Sasuke at this point.

That fight should've happened man. Like damn.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't compare SM to EMS.


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Don't compare SM to EMS.



Still trying to figure out what the difference between MS and EMS is besides the whole blind deal.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic said:


> Still trying to figure out what the difference between MS and EMS is besides the whole blind deal.


Not to mention that Obito's MS alone seems to be more powerful than any EMS we've seen : D


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic said:


> Still trying to figure out what the difference between MS and EMS is besides the whole blind deal.


That's literally it the main benefit of EMS  is not going blind so they can actually use Perfect Susanoo and other MS shit without there eyes going blind in like a day.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic said:


> Still trying to figure out what the difference between MS and EMS is besides the whole blind deal.



Perfect Susanoo is the whole deal.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic said:


> Still trying to figure out what the difference between MS and EMS is besides the whole blind deal.



EMS might be more chakra efficient, but it's impossible to tell since Sasuke's efficiency with regular MS was rapidly increasing anyway, along with a general inflation of everyone's chakra capacity.

I don't think that it was ever meant to be more than a fake justification for Itachi to spare Sasuke and fight him. The blindness aspect of Mangekyou Sharingan was certainly irrelevant beyond the Itachi/Sasuke fight; Obito never even got an explanation why he avoided it.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic said:


> Still trying to figure out what the difference between MS and EMS is besides the whole blind deal.


There is no other difference. Anyone who think otherwise just blinded by their own fanfiction.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Its kinda sad to know that we won't get to see raw SageMode Naruto vs raw Mangekyo Sasuke at this point.
> 
> That fight should've happened man. Like damn.



Raw taijutsu ? la matrix would have been nice too...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UDLY7foTe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trojan (Oct 2, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Perfect Susanoo is the whole deal.



We have seen the MS using the PS.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 2, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Perfect Susanoo is the whole deal.



Kakashi only had Obito's MS, yet he still could use PS...


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 2, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I'll rather have more talk than boring super powered fighting.
> 
> Honest man, we have been in a none stop fight for 4 straight years, only with the ocassional exchange of information when people are meeting folks outside the battle.



This. So effin much.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 2, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> There is no other difference. Anyone who think otherwise just blinded by their own fanfiction.



Also, the mysterious "brand new doujutsu" that Itachi mentioned was the Rinnegan.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 2, 2014)

Hussain said:


> We have seen the MS using the PS.



Only when powered with Six Path chakra. Apparently Obito retained some of the bijuus chakra which is why his hair stayed white while Madara's didn't.

Also seemingly Sasuke's chakra reserves increased too as during the battle with Danzou he did run out of chakra pretty fast by using Susanoo and Amaterasu in quick succession. Susanoo also stopped to damage his own body. Finally EMS seemingly also increases the move prediction abilities of the MS and allowed Sasuke to keep up with Madara's movements and even Juubito's when he and Naruto used their chakra avatars.

The mechas are clearly the most obvious choice as to what makes the difference between MS/EMS or even KCM/BM. Its not like without his Kyuubi mecha BM Naruto seemed all that stronger than KCM Naruto.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2014)

I think one way, if not the only one, we'll see the statues being destroyed in the battle is if Naruto and Sasuke do a (Senpou) Rasengan/FRS/Bijuudama vs (Yin-Black) Chidori/Kirin clash with one of them coming down from the sky while the other is ascending from down the water so that the impact when their jutsus meet each other ends up affecting their suroundings while they're in mid-air.

If Kishi plans on destroying the statues of Hashirama and Madara then I doubt it'll be due to missed attacks.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

hope oro shows along with itachi.  maybe  explaining why he attacked the village in sasuke's flashback. 

man, that would be so awesome. oro and itachi in the same chapter. two of my top 3 favorite things


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2014)

Only thing I find odd about the whole MS/EMS Perfect Susanoo thing is why couldn't Itachi use PS since if Madara was capable of utilizing his even though he was still an Edo tensei.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Only thing I find odd about the whole MS/EMS Perfect Susanoo thing is why couldn't Itachi use PS since if Madara was capable of utilizing his even though he was still an Edo tensei.



i dont think he had  a reason to or.....  kishi  never thought  of ps before :/


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Itachi was sick


I'm talking about the Edo Tensei version of Itachi since I don't think Kishimoto even had Perfect Susanoo in mind at that point.

But I'm thinking at some point Kishimoto changed his mind about it probably being exclusive too EMS users then he changed it so that normal MS users can use it only reason that makes sense too me.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic said:


> Still trying to figure out what the difference between MS and EMS is besides the whole blind deal.


 You don't even care about this story, but okay, allow me to go through them:

*1]* Gives you a brand new ocular jutsu/ is by itself a brand new ocular jutsu.


*2]* Considered "true power", like Uchiha's Kinjutsu that does not require eyesight.

*Spoiler*: __ 










*3]* Gives you the power of the previous owner.


*4]* Somehow still relevant.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Kishi already gave Sasuke Hash energy. Now he needs to give him eternal Izanagi.
 



Coldhands said:


> Not to mention that Obito's MS alone seems to be more powerful than any EMS we've seen : D


Obito? That chump wasn't even EMS Madara's level.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2014)

If Kishi reveals Itachi had the ability to use PS...that's going to ignite old wars that have peacefully died...lol.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 2, 2014)

Why do you even have a Sasuke pic.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 2, 2014)

Just saw Evil's "prediction".

Hmm. Either Sasuke is planning on being such a monster of a Hokage that he unites everyone in hatred against him as Itachi tried to once motivate Sasuke himself, or my prediction that Naruto will challenge Sasuke to kill him in cold blood without Naruto fighting back is more on target than I had hoped.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Obito? That chump wasn't even EMS Madara's level.


He was above it actually Kamui + Perfect Susanoo is just too much for anyone who isn't a Juubi-Jinchuriki or not named Naruto/Sasuke.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 2, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Kakashi only had Obito's MS, yet he still could use PS...



If I understood well you need eye transplant to awaken PS, you can't do it with your own eyes, that's why Madara could use PS with Izuna's eye, I am pretty sure Obito couldn't do it same with Itachi,

In the case of Kakashi we can assume it was like an eye transplant...


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 2, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> He was above it actually Kamui + Perfect Susanoo


Which _Obito_ never used, and _Hagoromo's chakra_ is majorly responsible for it.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2014)

We still done know the significance of straight coma, why other Uchiha don't have it but Sasuke does...



Marsala said:


> Just saw Evil's "prediction".
> 
> Hmm. Either Sasuke is planning on being such a monster of a Hokage that he unites everyone in hatred against him as Itachi tried to once motivate Sasuke himself, or my prediction that Naruto will challenge Sasuke to kill him in cold blood without Naruto fighting back is more on target than I had hoped.



Pretty sure the latter at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Why do you even have a Sasuke pic.



Old bet with Luiz I lost. Lol


----------



## Rosi (Oct 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Obito? That chump wasn't even EMS Madara's level.



 

Kamui gg

Kamui is even > afterlife


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Which _Obito_ never used, and _Hagoromo's chakra_ is majorly responsible for it.


That doesn't really matter I consider what Kakashi showcased as apart of Obito's power since they are his eyes afterall and it's what Obito would of been capable of doing with both eyes.

It said it enhanced it we have no idea too what degree his powers were enhanced.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 2, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Kamui gg
> 
> Kamui is even > afterlife


 

 Madara _shitted_ on 5 kages. Obito had to go beg them for the biju. Real life > Afterlife.

I'm done. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> That doesn't really matter I consider what Kakashi showcased as apart of Obito's power since they are his eyes after all


It does not matter what you consider when Kakashi said in plain english that it was because of having _Hagoromo's_ (Sage) chakra. It's not something Obito could have (Or ever has) done on his own. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> It said it enhanced it we have no idea too what degree his powers were enhanced.


The Kamui shuriken.


----------



## StickaStick (Oct 2, 2014)

That was One-MS Obito though.

Kishi had to keep the Second one way until Obito was already on his death bed else it would have been like playing with cheat codes 

Dbl Kamui dbl the GG 

Edit: Also, "enhancing" does not necessarily mean it could not have been possible otherwise. In fact, enhancing is an interesting choice word (assuming it's an accurate translation) as it would imply that the possibility was already there; as in, how do you enhance something that doesn't already exist? In this case, PS.


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2014)

Obito had the potential to be the strongest uchiha.The potential,  based on the fact that he had one of the top 3 most haxed powers in the manga. But it stayed within the range of the "potential" and was never fully realized even at the very end. Imagine what would have happened had Obito kept his 2 eyes from the very beginning? Reaching MS and then EMS in a natural progression like Sasuke and then achieving Rinnegan at the very end of it, his own Rinnegan not Madara's....


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm talking about the Edo Tensei version of Itachi since I don't think Kishimoto even had Perfect Susanoo in mind at that point.


I read too hastily and misinterpreted your post. Didn't catch the "edo" part.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Only when powered with Six Path chakra. Apparently Obito retained some of the bijuus chakra which is why his hair stayed white while Madara's didn't.
> 
> Also seemingly Sasuke's chakra reserves increased too as during the battle with Danzou he did run out of chakra pretty fast by using Susanoo and Amaterasu in quick succession. Susanoo also stopped to damage his own body. Finally EMS seemingly also increases the move prediction abilities of the MS and allowed Sasuke to keep up with Madara's movements and even Juubito's when he and Naruto used their chakra avatars.
> 
> The mechas are clearly the most obvious choice as to what makes the difference between MS/EMS or even KCM/BM. Its not like without his Kyuubi mecha BM Naruto seemed all that stronger than KCM Naruto.



i thought Obito hair stayed white because of the jutsu he performed to become the 10 tail jinchuriki ,similar to how Nagato still had white hair after being revived.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

fuck it.  i am now convinced  that sakura breaks out of the genjutsu and stabs sasuke in the back


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It does not matter what you consider when Kakashi said in plain english that it was because of having _Hagoromo's_ (Sage) chakra. It's not something Obito could have (Or ever has) done on his own.
> 
> 
> The Kamui shuriken.


Obito could of done it he simply choose not too do it he had both of his eyes when before he died and he had left over Sage chakra from being a Jinchuriki and Obito would of been able too use the Kamui Shuriken as well since Kakashi got his Hagoromo juice from Obito's chakra.



vered said:


> Imagine what would have happened had Obito kept his 2 eyes from the very beginning? Reaching MS and then EMS in a natural progression like Sasuke and then achieving Rinnegan at the very end of it, his own Rinnegan not Madara's....


Obito never had any siblings so there was no compatiable pair of his eyes he could transplant too gain an EMS but if Obito got a Rinnegan that was capable of retaining his MS abilities and being able too utilize them with the Rinnegan abilities would of been way too broken.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> fuck it.  i am now convinced  that sakura breaks out of the genjutsu and stabs sasuke in the back



Wait.. Sakura useful? You need to lie down and take it easy buddy.. 

Saw that OP already has spoilers. Hopefully we don't need to wait too long..


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2014)

Kamui is easily the most haxxed jutsu in the manga especially when you take in the level of chakra needed for it and the lack of negative consequences for using it.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 2, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i thought Obito hair stayed white because of the jutsu he performed to become the 10 tail jinchuriki ,similar to how Nagato still had white hair after being revived.



the white hair represents a true sage.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 2, 2014)

son_michael said:


> the white hair represents a true sage.



It was because Madara was forcing him to perform Rinne Tensei. His hair color drained even though the jutsu didn't work.


----------



## Nic (Oct 2, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It was because Madara was forcing him to perform Rinne Tensei. His hair color drained even though the jutsu didn't work.



and he didn't perform the seal for it which makes no sense for why he got his white hair. To me it was more a cop out to add to his jinchuuriki design.


----------



## Sage (Oct 2, 2014)

so what was the deal with Team Gai and the treasure tools? why show us that if nothing was to come of it?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 2, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> If I understood well you need eye transplant to awaken PS, you can't do it with your own eyes, that's why Madara could use PS with Izuna's eye, I am pretty sure Obito couldn't do it same with Itachi,
> 
> In the case of Kakashi we can assume it was like an eye transplant...



EMS is acquired through blood sibling transplants, though. When was it confirmed that Obito had one, much less gained the EMS...?

My stance is that PS has nothing to do with EMS, but moreso the level of ocular power a MS possesses in general...


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2014)

Sage said:


> so what was the deal with Team Gai and the treasure tools? why show us that if nothing was to come of it?


They will need to seal Orochimaru later


----------



## mrsaphen (Oct 2, 2014)

Sage said:


> so what was the deal with Team Gai and the treasure tools? why show us that if nothing was to come of it?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic said:


> and he didn't perform the seal for it which makes no sense for why he got his white hair. To me it was more a cop out to add to his jinchuuriki design.



Even though Obito didn't make the seal for it, Madara was still being restored to full life. I think it was for suspense and Obito would have gotten white hair anyway like Madara did.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2014)

Seriously BlinkST? 

Kamui is without a doubt the most haxxed MS jutsu someone can wish for.


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Even though Obito didn't make the seal for it, Madara was still being restored to full life. I think it was for suspense and Obito would have gotten white hair anyway like Madara did.



Madara's Rikudou hair was confirmed white?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 2, 2014)

I hope there won't be any flashbacks for the new few chapters

it'd be so lame if the fight started with flashbacks


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I hope there won't be any flashbacks for the new few chapters
> 
> it'd be so lame if the fight started with flashbacks



they are at vote. tbat alone is a flashback  guarantee 

i want to see more itachi.  flashback or not


----------



## WT (Oct 2, 2014)

I want a talking chapter. Needs alot of explaining and stuff


----------



## calimike (Oct 2, 2014)

WSJ #45  is out:  Naruto drop from #1 to #7 minus new series and color 

I predict Naruto tell story about how great was Itachi. Sasuke is hot blood head and fight like real man


----------



## Monna (Oct 2, 2014)

kinda expecting this to be mostly flashbacks that we have already seen many times.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> kinda expecting this to be mostly flashbacks that we have already seen many times.



this time with a tiny bit of different texts


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

calimike said:


> WSJ #45  is out:  Naruto drop from #1 to #7 minus new series and color
> 
> I predict Naruto tell story about how great was Itachi. Sasuke is hot blood head and fight like real man



which  chapter that is?


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> kinda expecting this to be mostly flashbacks that we have already seen many times.



my body is ready for some itachi


----------



## Deynard (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok so we're all ready to end this Madara's genjutsu with Kaguya? Can we already back to real battle Madara vs Naruto and Sasuke? : D


----------



## handsock (Oct 2, 2014)

Prediction: Naruto & Sasuke try to Rasengan / Chidori each other, Sakura jumps in the middle and is impaled/churned by both and they continue fighting.


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2014)

handsock said:


> Prediction: Naruto & Sasuke try to Rasengan / Chidori each other, Sakura jumps in the middle and is impaled/churned by both and they continue fighting.



She isn't waking up from that genjutsu.


----------



## Monster (Oct 2, 2014)

Does Kishi have a flashback fetish or something?


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2014)

At least one page wasted on a flashback, but at least they fought a bit.


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2014)

At least they are actually fighting in this chapter.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, ok, ok don't panic guys, no Itachi in a single page doesn't mean we won't get him at all, right?... right???? guys?


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2014)

Wonders abound how batshit Saucegay's revolutionary version of Hokage is.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 2, 2014)

Was that page from the fight under the bridge after Sasuke killed Danzo?
This fights look so much a like that i could never tell.


----------



## TRN (Oct 2, 2014)

boring chapter confirm


----------



## Agony (Oct 2, 2014)

wow,of all flashbacks,why this one?fucking shit


----------



## Monster (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea it doesn't even appear to be a good flashback. Also 700th post


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok now I know that the first ones are nothing more then panel taking from other chapters. As why will the one that is really new be still in the unclean state.


----------



## Monster (Oct 2, 2014)

Uh why is one of the pages blank?


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, so Sasuke's an irrational fool as I thought.  Sasuke just doesn't make any sense at all >.>


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 2, 2014)

wow for the first time ever

even my predictions on this chapter were right. 

Lots of talking, and flashbacks


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dolohov27 said:


> I predict another talking chapter. Sasuke is going to spend the entirety of chapter explaining whatever is plans is. The last page ends with them jumping at each other.



I'm just gonna re post this


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 2, 2014)

everyone was right imo, boring, FB, talking craps and Hokage thing


----------



## Rii (Oct 2, 2014)

Can someone translate this page for me? I don't understand...





> And the blood that rain down shall be a final memorial to my lost brother



What's that mean???


----------



## Sin3dd (Oct 2, 2014)

Chapter 694: Naruto and Sasuke
Sasuke has decided to talk about his "TRUE DREAM" and what it means to become Hokage, what is a Hokage.
He has an interesting opinion, but he is still wrong: at least, he doesn't hate Itachi anymore and understood his actions. But he didn't understood everything!
Itachi said: If you become too prideful and forget about all the people who gave you strength that brought you to this moments and get too focused on the individual, sooner or later, you'll become just like Madara. Itachi was right all the time. Itachi was always smarter than Sasuke and a better Shinobi. I'm sure that Sasuke thinks that he had surpassed his brother, but he didn't, he never will!
Sasuke is just like Madara, both of them have narcissistic personality! Too bad Sasuke didn't ally with Madara! He is ALONE NOW! The last Uchiha.
Last time I said Sasuke is a better Hokage, now I changed my mind: You can't do everything by yourself, command everything...NARUTO IS A BETTER HOKAGE! He works with people, listen the people...Sasuke is wrong!
THE FRIENDSHIP COLLIDES! SASUKE VS. NARUTO LAST BATTLE STARTS NOW!
IMPORTANT MESSAGE: Manga will not release Wednesdays anymore, only on Thursday, same day with Anime.
Copied from the Internet, a user posted this: The reason we got Naruto, Bleach, One Piece (Jump magazine) on Tuesdays is because we actually got them before they even release in Japan. This was possible because Jump is shipped to stores, which will put them on the shelves on the following Monday. Well, of course some of these places will leak the raws early, which then get translated and here we are.

Recently, the company that publishes Jump put in policies to delay the release of Jump being shipped to stores. This reduces how close leaks happen in comparison to the actual release, but unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your pov) this doesn't really solve the root problem of "stuff getting scanned and posted online


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 2, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Is Sasuke seriously going to explain what hokage means? We all know it will be bullshit
> 
> I predict flashbacks, then the damn fight would start right at the end of the chapter.
> 
> ...


Quoting myself because I got it right, actually....most people got it right


----------



## SaiST (Oct 2, 2014)

And Sasuke continues to disappoint...


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 2, 2014)

Sasuke's character, have been better if he will admit that he is a villain.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 2, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Or the chapter will make us cry of frustration LOL. JK.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke's explanation it's going to be related to what Itachi showed to him at the end of their fight against Kabuto, along with all that he learned after hearing Hashirama.



Poor Itachi man


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 2, 2014)

Just when I thought I couldn't possibly hate Sasuke ANY more than I have in the past...

I was proven wrong. Congrats Kishi, you have officially made the worst Antagonist ever written.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Oct 2, 2014)

So, Naruto turns out to be more intelligent than Sasuke. 

How about that?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Raw taijutsu ? la matrix would have been nice too...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UDLY7foTe4[/YOUTUBE]



But this already happened, when Nardo was fighting Obito.
[YOUTUBE]3YC7TMi0l68[/YOUTUBE]


----------

